# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Psychiatry for population control

## Firestarter

When they tortured me in a psychiatric hospital in 2005 I watched “_One flew over the cuckoo’s nest_”, only to conclude that this movie is like a walk in the park compared to what I’m seeing here.
Psychiatric drugs in fact cause severe damage to the brain, while the political prisoners in fact have no energy and aren’t able to concentrate on any task more difficult than tying shoelaces. When you see psychiatric patients/victims walking with a lack of coordination, balance and blurred eyes, this is really caused by the drugs.
There are no "side effects" of psychiatric drugs; these adverse effects are THE effect. There is not one psychiatric drug with positive effects in the long term.


INVENTING MENTAL DISORDERS
It’s really easy to invent psychiatric diseases; this is mainly done by the American DSM.
Lisa Cosgrove concludes that most members of the DSM IV and DSM V panels are financially tied to the pharmaceutical industry (100% for the section that decides on psychosis related disorders):
http://behaviorismandmentalhealth.co...DSM-IV-COI.pdf
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...ed.1001190.pdf
So now the pharmaceutical industry can even describe the effects of the drugs as the result of a mental disorder. Because all the psychiatric treatments do harm, all the “scientific research” on psychiatric drugs (or ECT) are manipulated. It’s the pharmaceutical industry that finances and decides on the “research”.
Most “scientific” trials for psychiatric drugs aren’t even properly controlled with a placebo, with the argument that a proper placebo controlled trial would be unethical.


ADHD - RITALIN
With the invention of ADHD, psychiatrists are now experimenting on healthy children. People with AD(H)D do not have problems with concentration when they are not bored, which leads to the conclusion that the children that are sentenced to ADHD do not suffer from any mental disease, but something is wrong with the (boring) state education.
The story of ADHD is that some children (coincidently mostly boys of the lower classes) suffer from a chemical imbalance in their brain (that usually miraculously stops in adulthood), causing concentration problems and makes them hyperactive. They do not diagnose ADHD by measuring this chemical imbalance of the brain, but by studying behaviour. How ridiculous the story really is, becomes apparent when the lack of attention can also lead to exact opposite – really quiet behaviour - ADD (mostly girls of the lower classes). So psychiatrists can choose at will which (poor) kids are sentenced to AD(H)D.
You might know the tale that only children with ADHD improve on Ritalin (but others get hyperactive). According to L. Alan Sroufe, professor emeritus at the University of Minnesota’s Institute of Child Development, Methylphenidate (Ritalin) was given to radar operators in World War II to help them focus on boring, repetitive tasks (is this an accurate description for school?): http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/29/op...term.html?_r=0

If children refuse a little too hard to get brainwashed, they “need” psychiatric treatment. In the USA schools are stimulated to sentence kids to AD(H)D by a child find bonus, and additional money for each schoolchild with AD(H)D: http://www.rense.com/general4/addd.htm
In Massachusetts 60% of the orphans and in Texas between 31% and 42% of the foster children are on psychiatric drugs: http://www.texastribune.org/2013/01/...ed-high-doses/

Ritalin is similar to amphetamine, a highly addictive hallucinative drug. Because kids get hooked, they could even say that Ritalin is beneficial (so they get their drugs). Quitting Ritalin leads to withdrawal effects, which is used as an argument for Ritalin (look what happens without Ritalin!). Nadine Lambert concludes Ritalin leads to drugs abuse: http://www.berkeley.edu/news/berkele...2/ritalin.html

It is well known that using amphetamines leads to extreme and aggressive (hyperactive) behaviour; because of Ritalin more people will suffer from attention disorders and hyperactivity. A list of (side) effects of Ritalin – aggression, psychosis, depression, bad results at school, stomach ache, headache, seizures, coma and insomnia: http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/ac/...ethsummary.pdf

The MTA study compared different kind of treatments, including a large group that got no drugs, for 579 children diagnosed with ADHD according to DSM and ran for years. In the first 14 months the hyperactive behaviour of the children with ADHD notably “improved”, but from 3 years on the group on Ritalin was just as hyperactive as the group without (drugs). After 8 years: 70% of the group didn’t show hyperactive symptoms (independent of treatment), so why did they give them drugs in the first place? After 6 years the group that got no drugs showed less: 1) depressions or anxiety disorders (4.3% compared to more than 16.4%) and 2) psychotic or manic disorders (0.9% compared to more than 2.0%). Another conclusion is that the group with ADHD was less successful than a control group. See _Molina et al The MTA at 8 Years: … ADHD in a Multisite Study (2009)_: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...hms-271449.pdf

Over the years some retired psychologists put their reputation on the line by revealing that ADHD is a prime example of a fictitious disease, for example: Leon Eisenberg (who played a part in inventing ADHD) and Jerome Kagan (of Harvard University). Here an interview with Kagan: http://www.spiegel.de/international/...-a-847500.html


MANIC/PSYCHOTIC/SCHIZOPHRENIA - ANTIPSYCHOTICS
Giving millions of children hallucinative drugs like Ritalin is like a time bomb leading to a large increase in psychosis related illnesses (according to the DSM these are also caused by a chemical imbalance in the brain ... using drugs of course creates a chemical imbalance), so now they need antipsychotics (before you know it everybody is on a cocktail of psychiatric drugs).
Some experts describe antipsychotics as a chemical lobotomy. If your (future) work is the treatment of psychotic patients you should read the scientific reports referenced by Robert Whitaker: http://psychrights.org/Litigation/WhitakerAffidavit.pdf

1) Psychiatry in the “developed” world is worse than (the lack of treatment) in the third world - _Leff et al_ _The international pilot study of schizophrenia: …_ (1992): http://psychrights.org/research/Dige...icity/who1.pdf
2) Antipsychotics (Haldol, Risperdal (Risperidon) and Zyprexa (Olanzapine)) frustrate the recovery of people with mental problems -_Lehtinen et al Two-year outcome in first-episode psychosis … (2000)_: http://psychrights.org/Research/Dige...integrated.pdf
3) Antipsychotics have terrible (side) effects like shrinking of the brain - _Gur et al Subcortical MRI volumes in neuroleptic-naive … (1998)_: http://psychrights.org/Research/Dige...ubcortical.pdf
4) Because of antipsychotics patients die younger (murder by prescription): _Waddington et al Mortality in schizophrenia (1998)_: http://psychrights.org/research/Dige...lity(1998).PDF


PARKINSON & ALZHEIMER – FULL CIRCLE
One of the main effects of antipsychotics is Parkinson, so before you know it, the patients need anti-Parkinson drugs like Akineton (Biperiden). Akineton is also an addictive hallucinative drug leading to dementia (cognitive impairment) making the treatment full circle. Where the madness began by prescribing the addictive hallucinative drug Ritalin to children, the madness ends (or continues) with addictive hallucinative drugs for Parkinson.
In a recent study by Loyola Medicine and Loyola University Chicago Stritch School of Medicine in the journal Expert Review of Neurotherapeutics they concluded that anti-Parkinson agents in more than 1 out of 7 cases leads to impulse disorders, like gambling, compulsive buying and sex addiction: https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...0405161348.htm

Here's an example of the terrible effects of Akineton – addiction, dementia and not being able even to perform the simplest tasks - _Espi Martinez et al Biperiden Dependence: Case Report and Literature Review (2012)_: http://downloads.hindawi.com/journal...012/949256.pdf

All of these drugs affect the short term memory (cognitive impairment), so the victims of psychiatry get Alzheimer’s disease. Now the rich (psychiatrists) say mental diseases are hereditary and the lower classes are inferior because they suffer more from psychiatry.


ANTIDEPRESSANTS - PROZAC
I only wanted information on the most popular antidepressant Prozac (Fluoxetine), but found information on other antidepressants as well. Prozac is a Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitor (SSRI) and for 94% Fluoride, Fluoride is a highly toxic chemical waste from the production of aluminium (and other metals). The Nazis experimented with Fluoride to discover that their slave labourers in concentration camps became docile.
The following story by psychiatrist Peter R. Breggin is based on scientific reports: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-pet...b_1077185.html
The following report shows that receptors in the brain of rats diminish because of Prozac. _Wamsley et al - Receptor alterations... (1987)_: http://static1.1.sqspcdn.com/static/...DyxtuxA%2BM%3D0

This can explain the effect of Prozac. When receptors are blocked, your brain is effectively blocked (coincidently antipsychotics also block receptors in the brain). The first few days this could result in blocking of all bad (depressed) thoughts and the first few days the (depressed) patient/victim could suddenly get euphoric. Of course not noticing things will result in apathy (docile). Because of missing stimulation they will get depressed and some start behaving extreme to try to get some kind of stimulation. This agitated hyperactivity is called manic, and the DSM has invented the manic depression label.

The following literature review concludes that most patients stop taking antidepressants (because it doesn’t help). For Prozac the dropout rate was 40 to 54%. _Andrews et al - Blue again: perturbational effects of antidepressants... (2011)_: http://static1.1.sqspcdn.com/static/...tOlJ16rddQY%3D

Prozac causes: suicidal and homicidal behaviour, impotence, anxiety, insomnia, akathisia, birth defects and withdrawal effects. The next study shows that long term antidepressants usage results in: Depression, Tardive Dyskinesia and Tardive Dysphoria. Any idea what psychopaths prescribe drugs that induce depression for depression? _Mallakh et al – Tardive dysphoria: The role of long term antidepressant use... (2011)_: http://static1.1.sqspcdn.com/static/...dqYCLNbqJQc%3D
The following literature review shows that even on short term antidepressants are not better than placebo (these studies were even manipulated by the pharmaceutical industry). _Kirsch - Initial Severity and Antidepressant Benefits... (2008)_: http://journals.plos.org/plosmedicin...ed.0050045.PDF


SUICIDAL AND HOMOCIDAL BECAUSE OF THE DRUGS
Regularly we hear in the news about some psychiatric patient that has committed murder. They never mention the fact that most of these psychiatric patients in question have become homicidal because of the prescribed psychiatric drugs.
The manufacturer of Prozac (Ely Lilly) knew already in 1978 of these adverse effects of Prozac. In 1988 an intern report of Ely Lilly showed that 38% of the users of Prozac suffered from “reactions”. Not only are studies of the psychiatric drugs manipulated, but also judicial trials: http://ssristories.org/deadliest-mar...illy-suicides/

The following article explains how this works, including at least 35 school shootings with 79 killed (including the 1999 Columbine high school) and at least 25 other acts of violence with 251 dead (including the airplane crash on March 24, 2015 in France that killed 150): https://www.cchrint.org/2012/07/20/t...hotropic-drug/

The actual number of violence related to psychiatric drugs is much higher: between 2004 and 2012, there have been 14,773 reports to the U.S. FDA about psychiatric drugs causing violence. The FDA estimates that less than 1% of all serious events are reported.
Here´s some scientific looking evidence to proof that psychiatric drugs cause violence. The following report shows that from 484 evaluable drugs, 31 cause violence, these 31 drugs accounted for 1527 out of 1937 cases of violence (79%): Varenicline (place 1), Fluoxetine (Prozac, place 2), Paroxetine (3), Amphetamines, Mefloquine, Atomoxetine, Triazolam, Fluvoxamine, Venlafaxine, Desvenlafaxine, Montelukast, Sertraline, Zolpidem, Escitalopram, Sodium oxybate, Citalopram, Aripiprazole, Oxycodone, Bupropion, Ziprasidone, Methylphenidate (Ritalin), Mirtazapine, Gabapentin, Levetiracetam, Diazepam, Alprazolam, Duloxetine, Clonazepam, Interferon alfa, Risperidone (Risperdal), Quetiapine (place 31). See _Moore et al, Prescription Drugs Associated with Reports of Violence Towards Others (2010)_: http://journals.plos.org/plosone/art...l.pone.0015337

One of the drugs that make patients/victims homicidal is Wellbutrin (also known as Bupropion and Zyban), although it´s not even in the top 31 drugs of Moore et al.
Here´s the connected story about how GlaxoSmithKline settled a law suit for 3 billion dollar regarding the illegal promotion of the drugs Advair, Avandia, Paxil and Wellbutrin in situations that were not approved by the FDA. GlaxoSmithKline paid TV-doctor Dr. Drew Pinsky (of “_Lifechangers_” and “_Celebrity Rehab with Dr. Drew_”) $275,000 in 1999 to advertise Wellbutrin on his shows: http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...epressant.html.


ECT - ELECTROSHOCKS
Not so long ago I found out that even these days psychiatric patients get tortured with ElectroConvulsive Therapy (ECT). It is known that ECT causes memory loss and confusion, which apparently is the desired effect.
Here’s a literature review on ECT _Read and Bentall “The effectiveness of electroconvulsive therapy” (2010)_: http://www.mindfreedom.org/kb/mental...ad-bentall.pdf


LOBOTOMIES
There are even now psychiatrists that want to reinstate lobotomies in all its glory.
In the mid-19th century they already stopped performing lobotomies (surgery to remove part of the brain), because it only had negative effects. In the 1940s this was reason to reinstate lobotomies in all its glory (using an ice-pick for the operation). The Nobel Prize committee awarded António Egas Moniz in 1949 for perfecting the art of lobotomies.
By the late 1970s, the practice of lobotomy had generally ceased (on mental patients), but have returned under a new name, lobectomy, which is only used to treat epilepsy (and other seizure disorders). Here’s a good story on the history (and present practice) of lobotomies: http://www.wired.com/2011/03/lobotomy-history/


EXAMPLES
In the Rosenhan experiment in 1972 8 mentally sane pseudo patients complained about voices in their head and were admitted to institutions. They behaved “normal” but the only way they could escape from the claws of psychiatry was to admit they were sick and take the medicine (which they dumped in the toilet). They eventually escaped with the remarkable diagnosis “_schizophrenia in remission_”; one of them was locked up for 52 days.
In 1943 Ezra Pound was sentenced for treason for his support of fascism in the 1930’s and 1940’s while living in Italy. Instead of standing trial, he was declared insane and locked up in St Elizabeth’s hospital from 1945 until 1958. Pound was called a terrible traitor to the USA (“_worse than Hitler_” according to Arthur Miller), fascist, anti-Semite and insane (he wanted the usurping banks stopped). Judge two of his papers for yourself: http://vho.org/aaargh/fran/livres8/PoundCausesofWar.pdf

Nobel Prize winner Ernest Hemingway, a protégé of Ezra Pound, committed suicide in 1961 because they tortured him with ECT.
One of the few horrible examples that’s reasonably described is Garth Daniels: http://www.madinamerica.com/2016/05/...garth_daniels/


THE FUTURE - NEUROSCIENCE
For many years psychiatrist keeps telling that horrendous practices are a thing of the past.
There are plans to use new high tech neuroscience to treat psychiatric patients (with electroshocks) much more efficiently, while technology could also be used to diagnose mental disease. If everything goes according to plan, the new psychiatric patients/victims can be found without some human psychiatrist that might actually try to help a psychiatric victim: https://www.theguardian.com/science/...chiatric-drugs


PSYCHIATRY TO CONTROL THE WHOLE POPULATION
Because of psychiatry the number of psychiatric victims is steadily rising. Robert Whitaker describes that at the beginning of the 20th century less than 2 out 1000 Americans were mentally ill; by 1955 this had jumped to 3.38 per 1000, while in 2003 this was 19.7 per 1000. The number of mentally ill Americans has dramatically increased from 3.7 in 1987 to 5.7 million in 2005: http://www.cchr.org/sites/default/fi...al_Illness.pdf

Psychiatry has nothing to do with mental health care, but is an extreme form of population control.

----------


## opal

interesting read

----------


## Firestarter

> GlaxoSmithKline paid TV-doctor Dr. Drew Pinsky (of “_Lifechangers_” and “_Celebrity Rehab with Dr. Drew_”) $275,000 in 1999 to advertise Wellbutrin on his shows: http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...epressant.html


Dr. Drew’s HLN television show has been cancelled by CNN from September 22 on, because he has lost credibility after being bribed to advertise the products of GlaxoSmithKline.
Why would he question the health (care) of crooked Hillary Clinton: https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...intons-health/

----------


## donnay

> Here´s some scientific looking evidence to proof that psychiatric drugs cause violence. The following report shows that from 484 evaluable drugs, 31 cause violence, these 31 drugs accounted for 1527 out of 1937 cases of violence (79%): Varenicline (place 1), Fluoxetine (Prozac, place 2), Paroxetine (3), Amphetamines, Mefloquine, Atomoxetine, Triazolam, Fluvoxamine, Venlafaxine, Desvenlafaxine, Montelukast, Sertraline, Zolpidem, Escitalopram, Sodium oxybate, Citalopram, Aripiprazole, Oxycodone, Bupropion, Ziprasidone, Methylphenidate (Ritalin), Mirtazapine, Gabapentin, Levetiracetam, Diazepam, Alprazolam, Duloxetine, Clonazepam, Interferon alfa, Risperidone (Risperdal), Quetiapine (place 31). See Moore et al, Prescription Drugs Associated with Reports of Violence Towards Others (2010): http://journals.plos.org/plosone/art...l.pone.0015337
> One of the drugs that make patients/victims homicidal is Wellbutrin (also known as Bupropion and Zyban), although it´s not even in the top 31 drugs of Moore et al.
> Here´s the connected story about how GlaxoSmithKline settled a law suit for 3 billion dollar regarding the illegal promotion of the drugs Advair, Avandia, Paxil and Wellbutrin in situations that were not approved by the FDA. GlaxoSmithKline paid TV-doctor Dr. Drew Pinsky (of “Lifechangers” and “Celebrity Rehab with Dr. Drew”) $275,000 in 1999 to advertise Wellbutrin on his shows: http://www.thedailybeast.com/article...epressant.html.


The other thing I have noticed is the drugs above are being pumped into the elderly in a big way.  It is criminal!  I personally have seen with my own eyes how psychotic they make people, especially Clonazepam.  These rehab centers love the revolving doors these psychotic drugs do for them.  This is how our country euthanizes the elderly!  Many people are clueless as to what happens to the elderly in this country who are forced-fed these drugs.  Elderly abuse is on the rise and these drugs allow it!!

----------


## Firestarter

LITHIUM
Lithium is interesting from a historic perspective because it was already used in the 19th century to treat psychiatric patients. In Denmark the brothers Carl and Frederik Lange started using Lithium for the treatment of melancholic depression in the mid 1880s. But wasnt used in the first half of the 20th century (possibly because it wasnt effective?). The modern revival of Lithium began in 1949 when John Cade in Melbourne, Australia started experimenting with lithium on his manic patients/victims. The real breakthrough began in 1952, when Erik Strömgren, in Risskov, Denmark undertook an experiment on the effect of Lithium in the treatment of mania: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3712976/

Lithium blocks the functioning of the nervous system to result in a drowsy, lethargic and slowed up (zombielike) feeling. On the short term this stops the exited, manic state in manic-depressed people, but on the long term theres only adverse effects (like all psychiatric drugs). Lithium causes permanent memory and mental dysfunction (dementia), depression, a decline in neurological function and quality of life. Long-term lithium exposure also causes severe kidney failure. Withdrawal from Lithium can cause manic-like episodes and psychosis.
Also interesting, regarding the broader subject of an out of control psychiatry. George Winokur found out that in the USA between 1934 and 1944 psychiatric patients with an episode of mania had a relapse at a rate of 15% per year. Margaret Harris and David Healy found that in a North Wales asylum in the 1890s, the relapse rate was 20% a year. In the 1990s, people with manic depression had a much higher average relapse rate of 31% per year: https://joannamoncrieff.com/2015/07/...ve-in-lithium/


BENZODIAZEPINES
Some of the effects of Benzodiazepines are: sedation (tranquillity), cognitive impairment, extreme agitation, homicidal, psychosis, paranoia, depression, aggression, and addiction. But the withdrawal effects are possibly even worse: anxiety, insomnia, psychosis, agitation, aggression, and even seizures.*
One study showed that Triazolam has even worse adverse effects than other Benzodiazepines (temazapam/Restoril and flurazepam/Dalmane). See the following report by Peter Breggin: http://breggin.com/wp-content/upload...eggin.1998.pdf

The following meta-analysis shows that benzodiazepines results in cognitive impairment - Barker et al, Cognitive Effects of Long-Term Benzodiazepine Use (2004): http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.831.4030&rep=rep1&type=pdf*


LEAD
What Im trying to describe in this thread is that psychiatry is in fact using poisons to make the lower classes inferior. Lead poisoning is very interesting in this context, because its mostly the poor that suffer, and because the half year life of the lead in the brain is 2 years (while only 35 days in the blood), the effects are especially large on the functioning of the brain.
Lead has been used in many poor households: in toys, house paint, gasoline, and in the water supply. Lead infection has a variety of adverse effects: disrupts neurotransmission, impairs the brain, and impairs the cognitive and neuropsychological development. The adverse effect in children are even worse: neuropsychological impairment, poorer reasoning, less verbal skills, slowed fine motor speed, clumsiness, abdominal cramps, anorexia, irritability, behaviour problems, vomiting, stupor, coma and seizures, and can even cause death or make them retarded. It is clear that because of lead (poisoning) in childhood, the intelligence is severely impaired, but there are differences of opinion on the size of this effect.
_See Lidsky et al__, Lead neurotoxicity in children (__2003)_: http://brain.oxfordjournals.org/cont...6/1/5.full.pdf

From the 1970s on lead has gradually been removed from houses, drinking water and gasoline, but who knows what new toxics do the most damage. And what about all of the pesticides in our food or fluoride?

----------


## donnay

> LITHIUM
> Lithium is interesting from a historic perspective because it was already used in the 19th century to treat psychiatric patients. In Denmark the brothers Carl and Frederik Lange started using Lithium for the treatment of melancholic depression in the mid 1880s. But wasn’t used in the first half of the 20th century (possibly because it wasn’t effective?). The modern revival of Lithium began in 1949 when John Cade in Melbourne, Australia started experimenting with lithium on his manic patients/victims. The real breakthrough began in 1952, when Erik Strömgren, in Risskov, Denmark undertook an experiment on the effect of Lithium in the treatment of mania: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3712976/
> Lithium blocks the functioning of the nervous system to result in a drowsy, lethargic and slowed up (zombielike) feeling. On the short term this stops the exited, manic state in manic-depressed people, but on the long term there’s only adverse effects (like all psychiatric drugs). Lithium causes permanent memory and mental dysfunction (dementia), depression, a decline in neurological function and quality of life. Long-term lithium exposure also causes severe kidney failure. Withdrawal from Lithium can cause manic-like episodes and psychosis.
> Also interesting, regarding the broader subject of an out of control psychiatry. George Winokur found out that in the USA between 1934 and 1944 psychiatric patients with an episode of mania had a relapse at a rate of 15% per year. Margaret Harris and David Healy found that in a North Wales asylum in the 1890s, the relapse rate was 20% a year. In the 1990s, people with manic depression had a much higher average relapse rate of 31% per year: https://joannamoncrieff.com/2015/07/...ve-in-lithium/
> 
> BENZODIAZEPINES
> Some of the effects of Benzodiazepines are: sedation (tranquillity), cognitive impairment, extreme agitation, homicidal, psychosis, paranoia, depression, aggression, and addiction. But the withdrawal effects are possibly even worse: anxiety, insomnia, psychosis, agitation, aggression, and even seizures.
> One study showed that Triazolam has even worse adverse effects than other Benzodiazepines (temazapam/Restoril and flurazepam/Dalmane). See the following _chapter from a book of Peter Breggin_: http://breggin.com/index.php?option=...ask=view&id=85
> The following meta-analysis shows that benzodiazepines results in cognitive impairment _-_ _Barker et al, Cognitive Effects of Long-Term Benzodiazepine Use (2004)_: http://www.academia.edu/24712569/Cog...odiazepine_Use
> ...



*Higher lead, copper levels in 19 Detroit schools’ water*
http://www.detroitnews.com/story/new...ater/83013420/

----------


## Aratus

KGB in the past prior to the early 90s infamously "warehoused" dissidents in asylums and mental institutions.
V.Putin was once a high ranking KGB Colonel before he backed Yeltsin.  This is not unique, a political agenda...

----------


## pcosmar

> KGB in the past prior to the early 90s infamously "warehoused" dissidents in asylums and mental institutions.
> V.Putin was once a high ranking KGB Colonel before he backed Yeltsin.  This is not unique, a political agenda...


The US had the MKULTRA programs. 
Mind Control was key among them.

No one has ever been charged with crimes.
No one has proved it ever ended.

----------


## Firestarter

When they locked me up for half a year in 2005 in a psychiatric hospital, I saw a lot young people being tortured by psychiatry. The children that got antispsychotic drugs from 16 years old on, remained 16 year old children on an emotional level.
About  2 weeks ago I talked to a homeless man of about 37 years old. He told me he had been sentenced to ADHD when he was 5 years old. He said each day he starts with a joint and coffee and drinks more than 6 liters of beer every single day, and on special occasions he takes some other drugs to get in the mood to party. Not only did he deny that his alcohol and drug abuse is caused by being given Ritalin at a young age, he denied being an alcoholic (more than 6 liters beer every day). He wasn’t even dumb.

8.4 MILLION CHILDREN
Not one psychiatric drug has positive effects on the long term, and the objective of psychiatry is not to improve the mental health of people, but to find the soma of the Brave new world Aldous Huxley described, to make everybody nice and docile. Most of the psychiatric drugs on children are used for conditions for which they haven’t been approved (or tested) for their age group. Children cannot protect themselves from sadistic psychiatrists. So if children don’t have parents to protect them from the claws of psychiatry, and orphans have no family to protect them, they will become victims of psychiatry.
In the USA in 2013 a total of 8.4 million kids (0-17 years) got psychiatric drugs, including 4.4 million kids with the non-existent disease “ADHD”, including 1.1 million very young children (0-5 years) and even 274 thousand babies (younger than 2 years): https://www.cchrint.org/psychiatric-...hiatric-drugs/
From 2013 to 2014 the amount of prescriptions for babies went from 13,000 to 20,000 prescriptions for psychotropic drugs: http://www.medicaldaily.com/psychiat...chotics-365236
Psychiatric drugs for children is also exploding in England. From 2000 to 2012 the amount of prescriptions for ADHD drugs almost quadrupelled from 270 thousand to over 1 million units.



QUARTER OF FOSTER CHILDREN
Between 1995 and 2000 the number of prescriptions for psychotropic drugs for US children more than doubled. Foster children are prescribed psychotropic drugs at a rate 12 times higher than other children on Medicaid. In the USA 7.5% of schoolchildren (6-17 years) are on psychiatric drugs. A study from Rutgers University showed that at least 75% of the children on antipsychotics get them for uses not approved by the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA): http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...-drug-use.aspx
About 4,300 of Colorado’s 16,800 foster children (more than 25%) were prescribed psychotropic drugs in 2012. Among teens in foster care (10-17 years) 37% were on psychotropic drugs. Kids take higher-than-recommended doses or multiple antipsychotics for long stretches: http://www.denverpost.com/2014/04/12...g-foster-kids/
There’s also a familiar description of the effects of antipsychotics:
“_Diego said he spent most of his teenage years forcing down anti-psychotics he didn’t want to take, drugs that eliminated his lows and his highs, made him numb. One of his foster fathers had a timer that went off at medication time. The four boys living in basement bunking quarters would traipse upstairs for their doses and glasses of water._
_“I didn’t know how to feel. I was on autopilot, going through the motions,” said Diego, who was part of the state panel that reviewed psychotropic use in foster care._
_He gained 25 pounds, a common_ _side effect of Risperdal__. On medication, exercising made his “blood boil” with aggression instead of reducing stress, he said. He lied to his psychiatrist in hopes of lower doses. “I felt like if I would reveal my true self,” he said, “they were going to up the dosage.”_”
Foster children (in Colorado) get 5 times as much psychotropic drugs (25.7%) as other children (4.5%); a lot of them take even 2 or more drugs at the same time.



HORRIBLE EXAMPLES: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/art-le...b_6966454.html
An overmedicated teen in foster care, Steven Unangst, died in Antioch, California; a 4-year-old on four psychotropic drugs; a 16-year-old on 6 psychiatric drugs. A 10 year-old with ADHD was given antipsychotics with the following “side” effects: paranoia, hostility, unstable mood, hallucinations, and suicidal thoughts.
The impression of scientific evidence for TMAP was made by a series of  rigged, skewed and ghost-written studies funded by Johnson and Johnson’s  Janssen division.
In California nearly 25% of foster care teens is on antipsychotics. According to Dr. Stefan Kruszewski: “_About 95 to 97 percent of the children that I treat that are getting antipsychotics are given them for reasons that aren’t approved by the FDA_”.
A known effect of Risperdal is growing breasts on boys. Do you think that a boy with breasts that’s insecure, suffers from a mental disease or would any young man with breasts get mental problems?

GAYS IN PSYCHIATRY - DSM
Until 1973 “homosexuality” was considered a mental disease according to the DSM (only in 1987 this view was abolished). The inclusion of homosexuality as a “mental disorder” and then getting rid of it (as a mental disease) was – both - politically motivated (and in accordance with Christian morals). Very scientific this was decided by a vote of the all-knowing DSM-panel. According to today’s (political) standards saying that somebody is mentally ill for no other reason than being "gay" is discrimination: http://behaviorismandmentalhealth.co...hat-went-away/
Maybe you want to know how psychiatry treated homosexuals: much like the neo-Pavlovian conditioning of Brave new world. Showing male patients pictures of naked men while giving them electric shocks or drugs to make them sick, and then show them pictures of naked women or sending them out on a "date" with a young nurse for a reward.
The label of many mental diseases really is politically motivated. And to let the pharmaceutical industry vote mental disorders into existence, can only lead to the result that the effects of the drugs are called mental disorders.

----------


## Firestarter

As a child I already knew that corrupt (medical) doctors are bribed by the pharmaceutical industry, with: all-expense paid holidays under the guise of study or money for speeches (lectures).
I sometimes think that censorship in the Netherlands is complete, but I did find an interesting website that (almost) nobody knows about. Information about the money doctors receive from companies: http://www.transparantieregister.nl/...rantieregister

The first court order that sentenced me to being locked up in a psychiatric hospital in 2005 because I’m oh so dangerous, was based on the medical assessment of psychiatrist Jules Tielens. Without examining me, he decided in December 2004 that I suffer from both schizophrenia and the Asperger syndrome (a form of autism). He also phantasised that it is highly probable that I would set my house on fire.
Later psychiatrist Tielens was asked by “my” attorney Christiaan Oberman for an expert testimony, in which Tielens stated I misbehaved terribly towards my employer ABN AMRO because of being psychotic.

I only first talked to psychiatrist Tielens after I filed a medical complaint, where it amazed me how dumb this piece of $#@! is. One of the grounds of my complaint was that he had lied in his medical assessment, which I supported with evidence that several psychiatrists (that did actually talk to me) decided that I am not schizophrenic nor autistic. Tielens replied that this doesn’t matter because there is no difference between schizophrenia and psychosis.

These are the highest payments (bribes) Tielens received in 2013, 2014, 2015.
In 2013 Tielens received 32.300 euro from Janssen-Cilaq.
In 2014 Tielens received 18.690 euro from Janssen-Cilaq.
In 2015 Tielens received 20.685 euro from Janssen-Cilaq.

In 2005 they poisoned me with Risperdal (that was even worse than Zyprexa). In the Netherlands Risperdal is sold (imported) by Janssen-Cilaq B.V..
Is it coincidental that the same Tielens that’s paid tens of thousands of euros per year by the pharmaceutical industry is nothing but a walking advertisement commercial for psychiatric drugs?
I’ve seen one of his childish presentations in which he claims that the biggest problems for psychiatry are that patients deny their disease and refuse or stop taking psychiatric drugs. How’s that for a premeditated psychiatrist?

----------


## Firestarter

The recently appointed Prime Minister of Britain - Theresa May - is advocating the (mandatory) review of all children and adolescent across the country for mental health so that Britain can become a “shared society”: http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-38548567
Is this the “shared society” where the poor do all the work while the rich get all the money? When you only look to the figures on psychiatric problems some 100 years ago it’s easy to see the errors – notably her claim that 25% of adults have a mental illness.

The United States Preventive Services Task Force has also recommended the screening of all children between 12 and 18 years of age for mental disorders: http://www.thenewamerican.com/usnews...hildren-adults
Even the Sandy Hook hysteria has been used to advocate that more people should be treated by mental health care: http://www.courant.com/opinion/hc-op...308-story.html
Naturally mandatory tests for mental health would be useless without forced psychiatric treatment.

I will compute what this mandatory testing means based on the following example.
I will take for the estimated percentage of the population with a psychiatric disorder 0.2% in accordance with the percentage at the beginning of the 20th century.
I will assume that the tests for mental disorders are 85% reliable; that is if either 100 “sane” or “insane” people are tested for a mental disorder 15 are put in the wrong category. I am convinced that the assessment of mental disorders is nowhere near this (high) reliability.
The reason that the tests to establish mental disorders are unreliable is because the objective of psychiatry is not mental “health care”, but population control. Here’s an article by Bruce Levine that has reached a similar conclusion as me - anti-authoritarians are labelled mentally ill for political reasons: https://www.madinamerica.com/2012/02...-mentally-ill/

I will compute the percentages for 1 million people which means an estimated 2000 (0.2%) are mentally ill and 998,000 are “sane”.
Of the “sane” 998,000 we can expect that 15% are erroneously labelled mentally ill – 149,700.
Of the “insane” 2000 we can expect that 85% are rightfully labelled as mentally ill – 1,700.
In this example the mandatory assessment of mental health (that the government is pushing for) results in a percentage of 98.88% of psychiatric victims that are forced to psychiatric treatment without a psychiatric disorder.

If you don’t believe the reliability of the psychiatric assessment is “only” 85% you still have to conclude that mandatory testing would lead to many victims that get tortured (poisoned) by psychiatry without reason.
If you believe that 25% of the adults suffer of a mental disease you could very well be one of the unlucky 0.2%.

----------


## Firestarter

I haven´t provided information on effective treatment for mental health problems in this thread yet.
I know of only one treatment that is effective to prevent and treat mental health problems - sports. My short summary of the beneficial effects of sports are: it´s an outlet for frustration and gives confidence (it’s also good for your physical health by the way).

The greatest beneficial effects of sports are achieved when doing it with others. Group contacts in themselves can prevent mental disease (unless of course you’re a Targeted Individual that gets harassed by undercover cops).
There is only one problem: it only works when you enjoy doing it, because doing something that you despise is stressful in itself.
I found 3 scientific looking reports that conclude that physical exercise is effective in the treatment of depression (that’s the nr. 1 mental health problem).


L.L. Craft et al – _The Effect of Exercise on Clinical Depression and Depression Resulting from Mental Illness: A Meta-Analysis_ (1998):http://sadrunner-website-downloads.s...Depression.pdf
This is a meta-analysis of 30 studies.
Since at least 1905 the effect of exercise in the treatment of depression has been studied.
Table 2 shows that a significant Effect Size (ES) is achieved by exercise treatment (negative means less depressed): -0.53 averagely.


Table 4 shows that the effects depend on the duration, intensity and frequency of the exercise, the most effective exercise is: of an average duration of less than 20 minutes; 3 times a week; for a period of more than 8 weeks; in a “lab” setting.



D. A Lawlor et al_ -_ _The effectiveness of exercise as an intervention in the management of depression: systematic review and meta-regression analysis of randomised controlled trials_ (2001): http://www.bmj.com/content/322/7289/763.short
This is a meta-analysis of 14 studies.
Exercise significantly reduced symptoms of depression. The effect size becomes less with the passing of time after the exercise period has stopped. The effect of exercise was similar to cognitive therapy.
The following figure shows that in 9 out of 10 studies exercise had beneficial effects.



J.A. Blumenthal et al - _Exercise and Pharmacotherapy in the Treatment of Major Depressive Disorder_ (2007): https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2702700/
This is a real study, instead of only a meta-analysis.
A previous study by this group demonstrated that exercise was effective in reducing depressive symptoms in 156 older patients with Major Depression Disorder (MDD).
In this study they tried to include a placebo control group, but (for obvious reasons) couldn´t make a placebo exercise group.
They studied the effects in 202 adults older than 40 years, diagnosed with MDD for 16 weeks of: supervised group exercise; home-based exercise; and an antidepressant medication (sertraline) or placebo without exercise. The patients weren´t undergoing psychiatric treatment before the study started.
31% patients on sertraline suffered from diarrhoea and loose stools compared with 21% in home-based exercise, 10% in supervised exercise, and 12% in the placebo group.
The study showed that supervised exercising has a greater effect than home exercise, maybe because the supervised group exercised with more intensity (achieving a higher heart rate range).
All the groups noticed positive effects, in remission after 16 weeks were: 45% of MDD patients supervised exercise (Sup.), 40% of home-based exercise (Home), 47% on medication (Med.), and 31% receiving placebo (Plac.) - see figure 3.

----------


## Firestarter

Ive found a real book on the internet by one of the most respected psychiatrists in the anti-psychiatry movement. Peter Breggin  _Electroshock its brain-disabling effects_ (1979) - 16.5 MB, 215 pages: http://www.ectresources.org/ECTscien...buse__Etc_.pdf
This book is mostly about electroshock treatment (Electro Convulsive Therapy - ECT).

THE RESULTS
In his book Breggin debunks the so-called scientific evidence that electroshocks have beneficial effects and its adverse effects are only temporary (these are myths). In reality electroshocks have only adverse effects on the physical and mental state of the victim.
The most frequent disabilities caused by ECT are memory loss (retrograde amnesia) and inability to learn (anterograde mental dysfunction).  There is evidence of structural damage in the cortex of the left frontal lobe caused by electroshocks.

The short-term effects are even more drastic.
On awakening, the victim suffers from an acute brain syndrome: a severe headache, nausea, and physical exhaustion.
Typically the victim feels "out of touch" with reality and helpless and frightened. Victims suffer from extreme confusion, bewilderment, emotional labiality, and hallucinations (delirium).
If ECT is given intensively, neurologic collapse occurs. Some victims cannot take care of their daily needs anymore, have to be spoon fed for days, and become incontinent.

The experiments on lab animals confirm the destructive effects of electroshocks.
Animals showed vessel wall changes, gliosis, and irreversible damage to nerve cells. They showed signs of dead and dying cells throughout the brain.
Virtually all brain biochemistry is disrupted by ECT.
Some human victims became brain death from electroshocks, autopsies showed that the brain damage in these humans was comparable to the effects in lab animals.


TORTURING VICTIMS INTO SUBMISSION
For me the most interesting topic in this book is the explanation that ECT is used to torture victims of psychiatry into a nice and docile state.
Psychiatry has a history of terror and intimidation to make the victims easier to handle. Before the 1930s the victims were whipped, strapped into spinning chairs, dunked into cold water, poisoned with toxic agents, bled, confined in straitjackets, or kept in solitary confinement.

In the 1930s cleaner approaches were sought that wouldnt be so evidently damaging. 
In the 1930s, psychiatrists experimented with insulin coma and concluded that the brain-damage made the victims better patients. In this period surgical destruction of the highest centres of the brain became popular (lobotomy). Also in the 1930s convulsive therapies were developed.
In the 1950s, major tranquilizers were developed with even better results.
Another technique tried by the humanitarian psychiatrists was refrigerating the lower body temperatures with 10 to 20 degrees, producing deep coma. One victim died, but the therapy was highly recommended: they became pacified and calm.

Electroshock torture was recommended for patients who "cannot be controlled by such means as restraint and sedation. After being tortured with ECT they became "better": more cooperative and manageable on the ward.
When the victim looses the ability to take care of their daily needs, he asks for help (and becomes more accessible).


TIEN - REPROGRAMMING
Peter Breggin specifically describes the torture by Michigan psychiatrist H.C. Tien that used electroshock in the late 1970s and early 80s to give women a new personality in what he called family counselling.
ECT to erase memory and personality, thereby eradicating the womans identity; in order to reprogram it according to a blueprint worked out with the interested parties prior to the electroshock torture.


TARGET GROUP FOR ECT
Breggin estimates that in 1977, 32,000 patients per year were tortured with ECT in the USA alone. In 1972, ECT was at its peak popularity, around double of 1977.
While originally electroshocks were used to torture patients of schizophrenia; from the end of the 1970s its officially only used for severe psychotic depressions.
Strangely ECT is mostly used on women (more than twice the percentage of men). Maybe this is because men like their women nice and docile and in help of need.
In 2017, the practise of ECT is steadily rising.


MALFUNCTIONING ECT MACHINE
In 1974, an incident was described where a new ECT-machine had been used for 2 years before they discovered that it was non-functional. The medical personnel didnt notice anything unusual.
These patients were the lucky ones.

----------


## Firestarter

In this post I will look at psychiatry from a legal perspective...

GOTTSTEIN  CATCH-22
Gottstein is connected to Psychrights.org, where I found interesting scientific papers on the damage of psychiatric drugs.
His article addresses the force of law (court orders) to compel people to submit to psychiatric treatments they do not want. Legal force is used to lock patients into psychiatric hospitals and force brain damaging drugs and Electroshock upon them.

The legal system is a _Catch-22_ for the patients where only the "professional" opinion of the psychiatrists is needed to take away the constitutional rights of psychiatric victims.
This disregard of the law is done in the name of "_we know what is right for the person_". 

A psychiatric victim can only be forced to psychiatric treatment (or torture) if according to a court of law the person is both: 1) Mentally ill and 2) Dangerous.
In a court of law, the psychiatrist is an independent expert witness who makes a professional judgment. If the psychiatrist decides that the person is mentally ill, this is a fact.
If the person disagrees on having a mental illness, according to the psychiatrist, that just shows the person lacks "insight" and is in itself proof of the mental illness  _Catch-22_.
As for the criterion dangerousness, a psychiatrist isnt qualified to determine this, especially not if the victim in question has not done anything dangerous. But according to the courts, psychiatrists have the (psychic?) ability to predict that because of the mental disorder the patient is dangerous, and present the refusal for voluntary treatment as evidence

Psychiatrists, with the permission of the trial judges, regularly lie in court to obtain involuntary commitment and forced medication orders
According to E. Fuller Torrey, M.D., an important proponent of forced psychiatric treatment:



> *It would probably be difficult to find any American Psychiatrist working with the mentally ill who has not, at a minimum, exaggerated the dangerousness of a mentally ill person's behavior to obtain a judicial order for commitment.*


According to Dr. Torrey, lying to the courts (perjury) is a good thing...

Dr. Torrey also quotes psychiatrist Paul Appelbaum:



> confronted with psychotic persons who might well benefit from treatment, and who would certainly suffer without it, *mental health professionals and judges alike were reluctant to comply with the law () 'the dominance of the commonsense model,' the laws are sometimes simply disregarded.*


Professor Michael L. Perlin has described that the legal protections for people diagnosed as mentally ill are illusory and the court proceedings are a sham:



> Its toxin infects all participants in the judicial system, breeds cynicism and disrespect for the law, demeans participants, and reinforces shoddy lawyering, blasé judging, and, at times, perjurious and/or corrupt testifying.


Because psychiatrists are experts, and giving psychiatric victims psychiatric drugs is "accepted practice", from a legal point of view it is irrelevant that they do more harm than good  _Catch-22_: http://psychrights.org/force_of_law.htm


OCONNOR V. DONALDSON
The OConnor - Donaldson case in front of the US Supreme Court is named as important jurisprudence. It shows that in psychiatric trial the rule _guilty until proven innocent_ applies.
Kenneth Donaldson was first institutionalised in 1943, at age 34. He was hospitalised and received treatment, before resuming life with his family.
In 1956, Donaldson travelled to Florida to visit his elderly parents. Donaldson told his father that one of his neighbours in Philadelphia might be poisoning his food. In a nice Orwellian twist, his father petitioned the court for a sanity hearing.

Donaldson was evaluated, sentenced to _paranoid schizophrenia_ and locked up in the Florida State mental health system (Florida State Hospital and Chattahoochee) for 15 years, for "_care, maintenance, and treatment_".
Donaldson refused the treatment.
The Supreme Court upheld the trial court's conclusion of February 1971, that OConnor had violated Donaldsons _right to liberty_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O%27Connor_v._Donaldson

The Supreme Court ruled that a state cannot constitutionally confine a non-dangerous individual, who is capable of surviving in freedom by themselves or with the help of family or friends:



> a State cannot constitutionally confine without more a nondangerous individual who is capable of surviving safely in freedom by himself or with the help of willing and responsible family members or friends.


At the trial, O'Connor stated that Donaldson would have been unable to make a "_successful adjustment outside the institution_", but could not recall the basis for that conclusion.
After Donaldson escaped after being locked up for 15 years, he didnt experience major problems...
Donaldson, was awarded damages of $38,500, including $10,000 in punitive damages, for being illegally locked up for 15 years.
Thats $2567 per year, $7 per day, or $0.29 per hour of being locked up...

Heres the full text of the Supreme Court ruling: https://supreme.justia.com/cases/fed.../563/case.html

Heres the related story (by the daughter) of the legal counsel for Kenneth Donaldson, Dr. Morton Birnbaum: http://jaapl.org/content/38/1/115


BEAT THEM AT THEIR OWN GAME
The first thing to realise is that there has never been any wonder treatment to solve mental problems. There isnt anybody thats always happy and confident, (nearly) everybody has some troubles.
Using (too much) drugs or alcohol is not good for your mental health. When youre an addict, this will probably cause mental health problems. Unfortunately there is also no wonder treatment to solve a serious addiction...

There are a couple of things you can do, to minimise your chances of becoming the victim of psychiatry.
In psychiatric trials the rule _anything you say, can and will be used against you_ applies, so better watch what you say.
Maybe even more important (than what you say) is how you look. Try to look as good and dress as normal as you can. Do not go to a meeting with a health care worker stoned or drunk.
When psychiatric health care workers insist on making a house visit: clean your house first.

Do not explicitly refuse psychiatric treatment (or this _will be used against you_). There isnt any treatment that works, so demand that the psychiatrist explains the reasons for the proposed treatment...
Ask critical questions to the psychiatrist (you can even prepare questions before an appointment).
Take a piece of paper and pen to take notes  you probably get a somewhat paranoid reaction - _What are you doing?!?_ - of the psychiatrist when you do...

If you handle psychiatrists in this way, you can beat them at their own game.
If you learn to speak to a psychiatrist with confidence, while the psychiatrist is insecure, they cant play you around so easily. In this way you can hopefully even improve your communication skills, which will benefit you in your life...

----------


## Firestarter

Ive found an interesting literature review by a professor and 3 students on 70 placebo-controlled trials of antidepressants with 18,526 patients. They tried to determine the quantity of suicidal, homicidal and akhatisia effects.
Gøtzsche et al - _Suicidality and aggression during antidepressant treatment: systematic review and meta-analyses based on clinical study reports_ (2016): http://www.bmj.com/content/352/bmj.i65
(archived here: http://archive.is/QveS4)

They got sort of caught up in a web of manipulated (pseudo)science, and the evidence on manipulation of these scientific trials is arguably more interesting than the result that _in children and adolescents the risk of suicidality and aggression doubled_.

Anybody that knows how the pharmaceutical industry works and its control over the scientific trials cant be surprised that a pre-trial was done to carefully select the psychiatric victims that could be expected to improve on the drugs, but worsen on placebo. Some people probably wont believe how easy it is to manipulate scientific studies...

Step 1 - ask a random group of depressed psychiatric victims to participate in a scientific trial.
Step 2  stop giving them psychiatric drugs (in an unreported pre-trial).
Step 3  exclude the psychiatric victims from the study that improve without drugs.
That is what they did in 86% of the scientific trials...: 


> *Sixty trials (86%) had a placebo lead-in period (4 to 14 days, median 7 days) and all of them excluded from randomisation those who improved while receiving placebo*, as judged by their Hamilton scores or similar. Rarely was there any information about the numbers excluded.


 
See the following excerpts that shows that deaths and suicide attempts in the group on drugs, were simply mislabelled: 


> *Four deaths were misreported by the company, in all cases favouring the active drug*.
> One death in a participant receiving paroxetine (trial 31) was called a post-study event, taking place 21 days after the patient had admitted to taking the last dose, but this was on day 63 out of the 84 days of randomised treatment. Moreover, the patient had detectable paroxetine in the blood at the time of death.
> 
> A patient receiving venlafaxine (trial 69) attempted suicide by strangulation without forewarning and died five days later in hospital. Although the suicide attempt occurred on day 21 out of the 56 days of randomised treatment, the death was called a post-study event as it occurred in hospital and treatment had been discontinued because of the suicide attempt.
> 
> Conversely, a patient receiving placebo (trial 62) died on day 404, 26 days after the randomised phase ended, but the death was not listed as a post-study event as the patient had allegedly taken treatment until the previous day.
> Finally, a death in a participant receiving venlafaxine (trial 70) that occurred three months after treatment was only noted in the patient narratives and nowhere else in the clinical study report.
> ()
> Of the remaining 62 suicide attempts (in 59 patients), 40 occurred in 39 patients receiving the study drug, 20 in 18 patients receiving placebo, and two in two patients receiving imipramine. Four of these events were only listed in the individual patient listings and three others only noted in adverse events tables (no further information was available as there was no narrative).
> ...


 
Children suffered more from adverse effects from the drugs than adults: 


> *Aggressive behaviour occurred more often in the drug group compared with placebo group (odds ratio 1.93, 95% confidence interval 1.26 to 2.95). The odds ratio for adults was 1.09 (0.55 to 2.14) and for children and adolescents was 2.79* (1.62 to 4.81, figure 4⇓).
> ()
> 
> *Fig 4* Aggressive behaviour in patients receiving selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs) or serotonin-norepinephrine reuptake inhibitors (SNRIs) compared with placebo
> ()
> We found that the risk of aggressive behaviour was doubled with use of antidepressants (all ages), which was a statistically significant result, but when we restricted our analysis to adults, there was no such effect. However, we did find a doubling of risk for children and adolescents, which is consistent with the increased incidence in hostility noted by the MHRA.16 We found that akathisia was much under-reported.
> 
> *Akathisia occurred more often in participants receiving drugs than receiving placebo, both in children and adolescents and in adults, but the difference was not significant (all ages, odds ratio 2.04, 95% confidence interval 0.93 to 4.48).*
> We also found similar results in a systematic review of trials in healthy adult volunteers that included data from 10 published trials and two unpublished trials (clinical study reports obtained from EMA). Compared with placebo (n=226), antidepressants (n=318) were associated with an increased rate of activation or other precursor events for aggression and suicidality (odds ratio 1.81, 95% confidence interval 1.05 to 3.12).37
> ...


 
Earlier in this thread I wrote:


> Here´s some scientific looking evidence to proof that psychiatric drugs cause violence. The following report shows that from 484 evaluable drugs, 31 cause violence, these 31 drugs accounted for 1527 out of 1937 cases of violence (79%): Varenicline (place 1), Fluoxetine (Prozac, place 2), Paroxetine (3), Amphetamines, Mefloquine, Atomoxetine, Triazolam, Fluvoxamine, Venlafaxine, Desvenlafaxine, Montelukast, Sertraline, Zolpidem, Escitalopram, Sodium oxybate, Citalopram, Aripiprazole, Oxycodone, Bupropion, Ziprasidone, Methylphenidate (Ritalin), Mirtazapine, Gabapentin, Levetiracetam, Diazepam, Alprazolam, Duloxetine, Clonazepam, Interferon alfa, Risperidone (Risperdal), Quetiapine (place 31). See _Moore et al, Prescription Drugs Associated with Reports of Violence Towards Others (2010)_: http://journals.plos.org/plosone/art...l.pone.0015337

----------


## Firestarter

Today, I can present the future of mind control, which is even better (or worse if you believe in human rights) than even Aldous Huxley and George Orwell ever imagined.

In science fiction, the pinnacle of human evolution is a brain that connects directly to a computer.
The US Department of Defense has started the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) to explore the possibilities of brain implants for psychiatric warfare purposes.
In short these implants both monitor brain signals and electrocute the brain.

To make objections disappear over the operation in which holes are drilled in the skull, they have developed a method to insert the implant via a blood vessel in the neck, and then guide it to the appropriate location in the brain. This feat has already been done in sheep, human test subjects are expected to become the victim of these kinds of experiments very soon.
Research has also begun by laying electronics on top of the brain to record information on brain activity and electroshocks in one handy appliance. If they are able to make this gadget work from a distance there is really no limit for its use in population control.

It is expected that DARPA will first experiment on soldiers that have some problems with their conscience over participating in mass murder (labelled Post Traumatic Stress Disorder). By torturing them much worse than their conscience ever could, its expected that their moral objections against genocide will disappear.

The most advanced program is the Systems-Based Neurotechnology for Emerging Therapies (SUBNETS). 
Phil Kennedy explained that in the future were all going to "_extract our brains and connect them to small computers that will do everything for us_: https://splinternews.com/darpa-found...ins-1793854599
(archived here: http://web.archive.org/web/20170827104147/https://splinternews.com/darpa-found-an-easy-way-to-implant-chips-in-brains-1793854599)


The following X-ray shows 2 electrodes implanted on each side of the victims brain.


Because some people have negative associations with the word electroshocks they invented the new name _Deep Brain Stimulation_ (DBS), which sounds... stimulating.
Since the late 1990s, the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approved DBS to torture patients with Parkinsons disease. Today, there are more than 100,000 Parkinsons patients with chips in their brain to give them stimulating electroshocks.
Parkinsons is the most common use of DBS. In an experiment on 29 Parkinsons patients, 20% reported having an altered body image due to the brain implant, feeling _like a machine_.

In 2009, the FDA approved experiments with brain implants on severe obsessive-compulsive disorder victims.

In the 1970s, Yale University neuroscientist Jose Delgado implanted radio-equipped electrodes in cats, monkeys, bulls and humans. His experiments demonstrated that electrically stimulating the brain can stimulate movement and certain emotions.
Delgado found that stimulating the part of the brain called septum can invoke euphoria. Delgado agitated the temporal lobe of a young epileptic woman, prompting Julia to smash her guitar against the wall in rage.
Delgado, who is Spanish, left the US shortly after he was accused in Congressional hearings of developing totalitarian mind-control devices (isnt that THE objective of psychiatry?).

In 1987, when French neurosurgeon Alim Louis Benabid was preparing to remove a piece of the thalamus in a patient who suffered from severe tremors, by accident he discovered that electricity can also stop the tremors. 

The adverse effects of DBS are understandably very similar to ECT, and include decline in word fluency and verbal memory, depression, suicidal tendencies, anxiety and mania.
Long-term, irreversible effects include permanent damage to brain tissue. Thats not even counting the adverse effects of the operation and implant in the brain.

A 43-year-old man suffering from debilitating Tourette s syndrome, a year after the brain implant, began to dissociate from his previous self.
Doctors simply increased the electroshocks, which resulted in him _anxiously crouching in a corner, covering his face with his hands_ and speaking _with a childish high-pitched voice_

For years, Liss Murphy had been severely poisoned, tortured with Effexor, Risperdal, Klonopin, Lithium, Cymbalta, Abilify, and electroshock therapy. Then doctors offered her the new, hip option - DBS.
On 6 June 2006 (6/6/06), doctors at Massachusetts General Hospital drilled 2 holes in Murphys skull and implanted two 42-centimeter-long electrodes into the white matter of her brain.
Because they stopped the (other) torturing techniques, Murphy improved.  Electroshock stimulation was wrongly credited for this improvement.

Neurosurgeon Sergio Canavero has argued that criminals and drug addicts should be tortured with DBS, reasoning that _psychopathic behavior is a purely biological epiphenomenon and can be induced_.
Alik Widge, the engineering lead for the DBS project, explained: 


> Whats turning out to be most important for us is timing. If you hit the right region at just the right moment you can nudge a decision. Its all about knowing when the brain is the right state.


 https://gizmodo.com/darpa-s-brain-ch...lth-1791549701
(archived here: http://archive.is/20gZd)


See the X-ray of a test subject with brain implants .


In 1955, the Army supported research at Tulane University in which mental victims had electrodes implanted in their brains to measure drugs.
In other experiments, test subjects were kept in sensory-deprivation chambers for as long as 131 hours and bombarded with white noise and taped messages until they began hallucinating. The goal: to see if they could be converted to new beliefs.

Edwin Land of the Polaroid Corporation founded the Scientific Engineering Institute (SEI) for the CIA.
At South Vietnams Bien Hoa Hospital, an SEI team implanted electrodes in the skulls of Vietcong POWs and tried to stimulate behaviour by electroshocks.
Upon completion of the experiments, the POWs were killed and cremated by the Green Berets.

Director of Neurosurgery at the University of Mississippi, O. J. Andy , published reports on psychosurgery on children, aged 5 to 12, who were diagnosed as aggressive and hyperactive. Of his 30-40 patients, most were black children housed in a segregated institutions for the developmentally disabled.
In 1966, Andy described J. M., age nine, who was _hyperactive, aggressive, combative, explosive, destructive, sadistic_ (maybe he could have become a successful psychiatrist).
In 3 years time, Andy performed 4 separate mutilating operations, including implanting at least 6 electrodes. In a subsequent 1970 article, Andy wrote that the experiments had been a success as J. M. is no longer so combative and negative, but _Intellectually, however, the patient is deteriorating_. Is that mission accomplished?
In 1973, a committee of Andys peers at the university declared his research experimental. Andy was prohibited from performing operations. In 1980, Andy himself declared that he had been forced to stop due to _sociological pressures_.

Around 1970, a talented electronics engineer named Leonard Kille (holder of several patents) got electrodes implanted into his brain by CIA psychiatrists Vernon Mark of Boston City Hospital and Frank Ervin of the _University of California Los Angeles (UCLA)_.
In 1971, Kille was observed with a wastebasket over his head to _stop the microwaves_. The VA doctors didnt know that Kille had electrodes implanted in his brain and wrote him off as a delusional paranoiac. When the electrodes burned lesions into his amygdale, it left him permanently paralysed from the waist down.
Kille has been labelled as evidence of the beneficial effects of DBS.

On 19 June 1974, LEAA administrator Donald E. Santarelli, declared that future grant applications for psychosurgery would be denied.
It forbids states to use LEAA grants to do psychosurgery or medical experimentation.

Psychiatrist Louis Jolyon Jolly West, head of the psychiatry department at UCLA, proposed using schools in Chicano and African American neighbourhoods to screen for possible genetic defects. He also proposed using psychosurgery: https://sites.google.com/site/mcrais/implants
(archived here: http://archive.is/3DkdU)


In the following video, psychiatrist Peter Breggin tells about his objections against electronic chips implanted in the brain with Alex Jones.

----------


## Firestarter

In 2015, the USAs largest psychiatric hospital chain, Universal Health Services (UHS), tortured nearly 450,000 victims, in its more than 200 psychiatric facilities across the country. In 2015, UHS had almost $7.5 billion in revenues and profit margins of around 30%. More than a third of the companys overall revenue  from both medical hospitals and psychiatric facilities  comes from taxpayers through Medicare and Medicaid.
Interviews with 175 current and former UHS staff and more than 120 interviews with patients, government investigators, and other experts; shows the true nature of psychiatric treatment.
Current and former employees said they were under pressure to fill beds by almost any method  for example by exaggerating peoples symptoms or twisting their words to make them seem suicidal  and hold them until their insurance coverage ran out.


*Locking people up*
UHS is under federal investigation into whether the company committed Medicare fraud. More than 1 in 10 UHS psychiatric hospitals are being investigated criminally  including one that it is accused of locking patients/victims up who didnt need hospitalisation.

According to the law, psychiatric patients cannot legally be held against their will unless they pose a threat, but in practice psychiatric hospitals have almost unlimited powers to lock patients up against their will.
In the first full year after UHS bought about 100 hospitals from Psychiatric Solutions Inc. (PSI), their use of suicidal ideation as code in Medicare had a more than six fold increase.
By 2013, the code for suicidal ideation appeared in more than half of all Medicare claims by UHS hospitals. This is 4 ½ times the rate for non-UHS psychiatric hospitals.

At some UHS hospitals, people came in because they saw advertisements for free mental health assessments. Most victims who came in didnt need treatment, but staff was trained to admit anyone who had insurance.
A former clinician said: _Your job is to get patients. And you get them however you get them_.

According to a former admissions employee, when people call, they try to get them into the facility within 24 hours: _And the reason for getting them into the facility is that once they stepped foot in, they are behind locked doors_.
Receptionist Lauren Singer explained that she controlled the lock to the front door with a button behind her desk and: _If someone came in voluntarily, I wasnt allowed to let them out of the door_.
A former intake worker said: _They think were going to diagnose them for anxiety or depression. Our goal is to admit them to the hospital_.

A former admissions counsellor at Millwood said she was told to _play up the criteria_ to get insurance  to approve hospitalisation - exaggerate the troubling behaviour.
One former manager at Salt Lake Behavioral explained: _Whatever manipulative strategies we could use, we were encouraged to_. If the patient was a mother, employees might threaten to call child protective services and have her children removed from her care.


_Allison_
Allison called Centennial Peaks Hospital in June 2016, to inquire about outpatient treatment options. One day on her way home from work, she drove to the hospital and sat down with a counsellor, who recommended a five-week intensive outpatient program.
When Allison didnt want to go voluntarily she was held against her will, because she had _suicidal ideation within the last 72 hours_.
When she was discharged, the doctor wrote: _During the initial two days of hospitalization it was clear that she had no intent or plan of wanting to harm herself_.


_Samantha Trimble_
In 2012, Samantha Trimble walked into Millwood, in Arlington, Texas, for a free mental health assessment. She worried for her job and thought this could help her.
Trimble was asked if she had suicidal thoughts. She replied with a joke: _Well, who hasnt had suicidal thoughts?
Its Texas, it isnt that hard to get a gun_.
It was nearly 11 PM when Trimble was walked down the hallway. Only when a technician searched through her purse for sharp objects and a nurse told her to strip down to her underwear, Trimble realised she was locked up.

The nurse handed her some pills, and soon she was asleep.
When Trimble had woken up at 6:05 AM the following morning, she told a nurse: "_I would like to go home_".
The nurse said she couldn't leave without a doctor's permission as she had unknowingly signed a document the previous night giving her consent to be hospitalised.
At 4:30 PM that day, the doctor denied her request to go home: "_You've been converted to an involuntary commitment_".

Trimble called her mother, Carolyn Velchoff, who drove to the facility, but staff refused to release Trimble. Velchoff called the FBI: _My daughter has been kidnapped_.
On the afternoon of her third day, Trimble called the local police. An officer came to investigate, who didnt believe she was any danger and the hospital was violating Trimbles rights.
Trimble saw the doctor again the next day. The doctor observed that Trimble was _writing down each and every word and asking about her rights_, very paranoid, so she was discharged almost immediately.


_Michael Pruitt_
When Michael Pruitt was feeling hopeless in March 2014, he called for help. Police brought him to River Point under the Baker Act, a Florida state law that allows authorities to lock innocent people up to a maximum of 72 hours for psychiatric examination.
When those 72 hours were up, he wanted to go home. But the hospital filed a petition that gave the hospital the legal right to detain Pruitt until he had a court hearing.
According to 3 former therapists, at River Point, filing them became standard practice: _The rule of thumb is: If you came in under a Baker Act, were going to file a petition, and then we figure out what the days situation is_.
In 2009, the year before UHS bought the hospital, it filed 238 petitions for involuntary commitment. Four years later, that number had grown to 1,362 (a more than 470% increase).


*Insurance fraud*
Three former heads of UHS hospitals said their divisional vice president, Sharon Worsham, repeated a mantra: _Dont leave days on the table_.
Rick Buckelew, who ran Austin Lakes Hospital in Texas until 2014, explained: _If an insurance company gave you so many days, you were expected to keep the patient there that many days_.

The counsellor Ellis, who worked in the admissions department at Salt Lake Behavioral Health, said: _On the one hand, you have insured people who didnt always need treatment getting admitted. But the flipside is that you have uninsured people not being hospitalized when they should be_.
What sort of treatment is this Ellis talking about? Poisoning innocent people with psychiatric drugs that cause harm...

According to 3 former employees, at Suncoast, the admissions decisions were simple. If the person has insurance, they must be admitted and if they dont have insurance, they should be released.
Another former executive, who ran a UHS hospital for 5 years explained: _You were told to do things to eliminate uncompensated care, all the way down to basically lying and saying that you didnt have a bed_.


_Kevin Burns_
In September 2015, Kevin Burns felt the urge to hurt himself, just 2 days after he had been released from a UHS psychiatric hospital, Suncoast Behavioral Health in Florida. The hospital refused to let him in for an evaluation.
Burns walked to a nearby Wal-Mart, where he bought a package of razors, and quickly cut his wrist.
Off course locking innocent people up against their will, is supported by our legal system, but Floridas health care agency fined the hospital $1000 for refusing to treat Burns.


*Denials by UHS*
UHS denied all wrongdoing and that they dont _use threats of any kind_ to try and _force patients to stay against their will_.
UHS says: _Every patient care decision is made with the goal of furthering the best interests of our patients_.
About 20 employees (out of 175) said UHS operates ethically and provides high-quality care.
Carly Moore Sfregola, a spokesperson for the American Hospital Association, wrote, "_They get to leave at any time of their own free will unless someone gets a court order to involuntarily commit the patient_".

UHS didnt know that Buzzfeed had gotten hold of a 2014 strategic plan, in which Paul Sexton described extending patient stays as a means to meet financial goals. Sexton proposed to _develop and implement a plan to increase average length of stay_.
Other executives confirmed this was a strategy to meet their budgets.



*Firing staff that might help the victims*
One doctor said the culture of the hospital and the heavy patient loads were eating my soul and: _That was the worst clinical experience that I had  and I worked at a prison at one point_.
Nancy Smith decided to retire, because of the _focus on minimal, minimal staffing, at the same time that they kept talking quality, just seemed so hypocritical. I just couldnt endorse what they were doing, it was an ethical dilemma for me to keep on_.

One executive refused to fire a bunch of nurses, because _It would have compromised the quality of care_.
What care is this psychopath talking about?!?

In 2014, Federal inspectors noted that River Point hospital in Jacksonville, Florida, had more patients than beds.
Hudson, the senior vice president, defended this with, when there are _limited beds in the entire community_ UHSs _responsibility is to be responsive to the needs of the patients. Were not abandoning the patient, were taking care of the patient_.

Among the clinical staff, mental health technicians had the least training but frequently spent the most time with patients, said former clinical director Smith. More than a dozen techs said they sometimes felt unsafe with the high numbers of patients. One compared it to a war zone.
A mental health technician said: _Ive never been trained to run a group, so those poor ladies leave my groups more confused than when they come in_.
Former tech Kevin Ball said he led group sessions, but: _My degree was in parks and recreation_, so _I was just as clueless as the kids_.


_Carson Mangines  died at 22_
The 22-year-old Carson Mangines was looking for help when he walked into Highlands Behavioral. He had been cutting himself and was addicted to opiates.
After Mangines second fentanyl dose in 2 days, a social worker wrote that he was overmedicated and was _almost falling out of his chair_. Other staff noted that he was falling asleep, was slurring his words and that he vomited up his medication.
After Mangines stabbed himself with a broken pencil in his thigh, he was put in solitary confinement that evening.
At 9:15 AM the next morning, his body was in rigor mortis; he had been dead for hours. He died of acute fentanyl poisoning.
UHS denied that they overdosed Mangines with fentanyl.


In April 2014, the government suspended Medicare payments to River Point.
The state of Florida followed with a suspension of Medicaid payments.
https://www.buzzfeed.com/rosalindada...ZG#.vbkjAMnOm4
(archived here: http://archive.is/r6msf)

----------


## Firestarter

I had earlier posted on how US psychiatrists drug foster children senseless: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6334754

These days: medical tyranny, psychiatric fascism, and DSS/CPS are used in the war (genocide) against Native Americans.
The South Dakota Department of Social Services (DSS) is collaborating with psychiatry and Big Pharma in what can be described as “genocide-for-profit”. It uses techniques that involve social services, police, and the courts to steal children from their families.
Lakota parents and grandparents complain that it is routine for DSS to send cops to their homes to forcibly remove their children that are put into foster care or psychiatric facilities and poisoned with psychiatric drugs.

63% of Lakota children placed in foster care until 18, wind up being homeless, in prison, or dead by the time they (don’t) reach 20 years old: https://www.naturalblaze.com/2018/08...n-culture.html

Attorney Daniel Sheehan investigated DSS. And explains the financial incentive for South Dakota: 


> The state of South Dakota would get up to $79,000 per Indian child per year, as long as that child remained inside the foster care programme on an adoptive track. When they placed the child in a white foster care home they would only give that white foster care family $9,000 to $12,000 a year.


South Dakota kept the difference…

The South Dakota DSS received about $65 million per year for Lakota foster “care” by categorising ALL Native American children as special needs.
Mental health screening test became obligatory for foster children. The test was developed by major psychiatric drugs manufacturer Eli Lily: https://www.aljazeera.com/humanright...136821461.html

Daniel Sheehan says this genocide by the DSS began in earnest around 1996 when George Bush Jr. was governor of Texas and put in place “_mandatory mental health screening_” tests for all kids before they enter foster care.
In June 2013, Sheehan delivered a draft complaint to the United Nations accusing the DSS of genocide.
Psychiatric drugs used to poison the Native American children include: Zyprexa, Geodon, Prozac, and Abilify. The FDA has prohibited using these in children without consent of the parent or guardian, but surpassed this by placing the children with “guardians” who happily agree with drugging these children senseless.

_Finding #1_
The State of South Dakota has dramatically increased funding from 1999 to 2009 to support its DSS. South Dakota has the fifth highest ratio of prescriptions to Native American foster children in the country (more than 99.9%!).
From 1999 to 2009 the total number of prescriptions given to Native American foster children in South Dakota increased from 841 to 3,112 (a rise of 370%).
Native American Children and Prescription Drug Use in the South Dakota Foster Care System increased from $300,987 to $4,016,148 (a rise of 1334%).
In 2005 and 2006, the number of prescriptions to Native American foster children in South Dakota via Medicaid funding more than doubled from 547 to 1138, with the federal spending going from $489,631 to $1,002,682.


_Finding #2_
Native American children are placed into foster care at much higher rates than other ethnic groups in South Dakota.

_Finding #3_
Methods for identifying mental illness biased towards ethnic minorities, in particular for children of the Native American population.

Daniel Sheehan – _Is South Dakota Over-Prescribing Drugs To Native American Foster Kids?_ (2013): https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/l...rug-report.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

I once started my investigation of psychiatry with the “clickable” Robert Whitaker. I left the forum _Madinamerica.com_ after my posts were repeatedly deleted without any reason (or explanation)…

This month Whitaker put an interesting story on the internet on rising suicide rates. In this thread is already information on Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitors (SSRIs)*,* which are used to poison depressed people, causing amongst others depression, aggression and suicide.
My only problem with Whitaker’s piece it’s too long...

In June of this year, the Center for Disease Control warned about the increase in suicide rate in the US with 30% from 1999 to 2016 (to an all-time high).
This happened during a time when an ever greater number of people are getting tortured under the guise of “mental health treatment”.
The age-adjusted suicide rate from 1950 to 1985 was relatively constant. In 1950, it was 13.2 per 100,000 population, and over the next 35 years, the rate mostly ranged from 12 to 13 per 100,000, with the lowest of 11.4 in 1957 to a high of 13.7 per 100,000 in 1977. In 1987, Prozac was approved by the FDA, the suicide rate was 12.8 per 100,000. The rate dropped to 10.4 per 100,000 in 2000. Psychiatrists praised Prozac and the other SSRIs as the reason.

However, since 2000, the suicide rate has risen steadily to 13.5 per 100,000 in 2016, when antidepressant use and mental health “care” continued to rise - antidepressant usage in the population aged 12 and over increased from 7.7% in 1999-2003 to 12.7% in the 2011-2014 period.
The suicide rate in the US has risen steadily since the creation of a national strategy to “prevent” it.
Higher unemployment and household gun ownership rate are associated with higher suicide rates. This could explain the changes in suicide rate from 1950 to 1999, but NOT the rise in the 21th century.

In 1987, the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention was formed that has been promoting SSRIs ever since.
Not coincidentally it was heavily funded by big pharma. At the foundation’s 1999 gala, the corporate sponsors included Eli Lilly, Janssen Pharmaceutical, Solvay, Abbott Laboratories, Bristol Myers Squibb, Pfizer, SmithKline Beecham, and Wyeth Ayerst Laboratories. 

In 1998, Gregory Simon et al reported on suicides in Washington of people who had been treated for depression, and found that the risk of suicide was 43 per 100,000 person years for those poisoned with an antidepressant in primary care, compared to 0 per 100,000 person years for those treated without antidepressants.

In 2004, Philip Burgess et al compared suicide rates in countries pre- and post-implementation of a mental health legislation policy according to the WHO’s recommendations.
Introduction of mental health legislation (including forced psychiatric treatment) was associated with a 10.6% increase in suicides;
a national mental health policy was associated with an 8.3% increase;
adoption of a therapeutic drugs policy designed to improve access to psychiatric medications was associated with a 7% increase;
a national mental health program was associated with a 4.9% increase in suicides.

Ajit Shah et al studied elderly suicide rates in multiple countries, and found higher rates of suicide in countries with more mental health services, like psychiatric beds, psychiatrists, psychiatric nurses, and the availability of training mental health (programs) for primary care professionals.
In 2010, Shah and et al reported on people of all ages in 76 countries and concluded that suicide rates were higher in countries with mental health legislation.

In 2013, A.P. Rajkumar et al assessed the level of psychiatric services in 191 countries. This comprehensive global study, once again, showed that in countries with “better” psychiatric services suicide rates are higher.

In 2014, Carsten Hjorthoj et al found that the risk of suicide increases dramatically with each increase in “level of treatment” in Denmark.
The risk of suicide was:
5.8 times higher for people on psychiatric medication (but no other care);
8.2 times higher for people having outpatient contact with a mental health professional;
27.9 times higher for people having been in a psychiatric emergency room;
44.3 times higher for people locked up in a psychiatric hospital.
Two Australian experts in suicide, referring to this study, wrote “_that psychiatric care might, at least in part, cause suicide_”. Even psychiatric inpatients at a “low risk” of suicide had a suicide rate 67 times higher than the national suicide rate in Denmark.

In 2016, the US Department of Veterans reported that suicide rates for veterans from 2001 to 2014 that received mental health treatment with a drug abuse problem were at least 50% more likely to die by suicide than those with the same diagnosis but without treatment.

https://www.madinamerica.com/2018/08...age-of-prozac/


Most suicide victims have been earlier sentenced to a psychiatric disorder: more than 90% of suicide victims. If psychiatric treatment works, it should reduce the number of suicides. Higher psychiatrist-per-population ratio increases the opportunity for contact between the victims and psychiatrist.
Not very surprisingly higher psychiatrist density (PD) is associated with higher  suicide rates, because people living in countries with more psychiatrists have a higher risk of being tortured. The difference is greater for women than for men.

As a higher gross national income (GNI) is associated with lower suicide rates, the suicide rates were corrected.
Fig. 2 - Correlation between the PD and female suicide rates (FSR).


In the European Union the Kingdoms of the Netherlands and neighbouring Belgium have most psychiatrists.
Higher suicide rates are associated with higher rates of psychiatrists. This observation is consistent with previous reports.

Leo Sher – _Are Suicide Rates Related to the Psychiatrist Density? A Cross-National Study_ (2016): https://www.frontiersin.org/articles...015.00280/full
(archived here: http://archive.is/CmAQC)

----------


## Firestarter

In 2008, it was reported that of the 74 FDA-registered studies for 12 antidepressant drugs approved by the FDA between 1987 and 2004: 31% were not published. Whether and how the studies were published depended on the results of the study.
Of the 38 studies that had positive results, according to the FDA  37 were published (97%).
Of the 36 studies that had negative (24) or questionable (12) results, according to the FDA  only 15 were published (42%).


Of the 15 studies that were published with negative or questionable (no clear result) results, according to the FDA  11 were manipulated to present a positive outcome (73%).
As a result of simply not publishing negative outcomes or presenting the results in a too positive light, it looked like 94% of the trials conducted were positive. The FDA analysis showed that only 51% were positive.

The positive effects were also often reported as greater than according to the FDA reviews. For each of the 12 drugs, the effect size derived from the scientific reports exceeded the effect size concluded by the FDA.

Erick H. Turner et al.  _Selective Publication of Antidepressant Trials and Its Influence on Apparent Efficacy_ (2008): https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMsa065779


This year, a group led by psychiatrist Goldacre also reported that medical trials often violate EU legal requirements for reporting within a year after completion. In the US and the EU, certain categories of trials have to be reported within 1 year of completion by law.

Of 7274 trials where results were due, only 49.5% reported results in time. While only 68% of company-sponsored trials reporting their results, universities reported only 11%.

Of the 31,818 trials investigated, the study excluded 20,287 and 3392 trials because their status was never reported as completed. It is likely that many of these trials with missing dates (inconsistent data) also failed to report results within time.

Ben Goldacre et al.  _Compliance with requirement to report results on the EU Clinical Trials Register: cohort study and web resource_ (2018): https://www.bmj.com/content/362/bmj.k3218

The following site managed by Goldacre gives more details on which companies and universities dont report in time. Note the huge amount of universities that never report in time (0%).
Also note the huge amount of studies with inconsistent data: http://eu.trialstracker.net/

----------


## Schifference

Do not take pharmaceuticals for depression, anxiety, mood swings, OCD, or any other psychological symptoms. Identify the problem, accept that it exists, modify behavior if desired. 

Pharmaceuticals have a short term relief before symptoms come back requiring more pharmaceuticals.

Most of these medications have side effects that are the same as the symptom they are supposed to treat.

Many of these drugs are very difficult to get off of. 

Never start a drug without researching what the withdrawal symptoms are.

----------


## Schifference

If you lived alone and rarely ever encountered other people would you have anxiety, depression, or other issues? If you were aware you had a tendency to have issues, could you change your environment and behavior so you do not have these issues? 

As I typed I decided I have to modify the scenario. If you lived alone and had to do physical work to survive. So you need to tend to animals, cut grass, keep ants under control, wash clothing, hang to dry on the line....... whatever. Not a scenario where you lay around in a comfortable luxury sweet with all the food, computers, entertainment, drugs, booze...... you want. So you are in charge of your destiny and if you don't take care of it, it does not get done. You have to haul away your own refuse. You have to use composting toilet. 

You would minimize the effort these tasks require and be living in the moment. You would compost paper goods or use to start fires. Actual garbage would be very little. Your physiological well being would not be an issue if you had purpose and needed to accomplish things.

----------


## Firestarter

> If you lived alone and rarely ever encountered other people would you have anxiety, depression, or other issues? If you were aware you had a tendency to have issues, could you change your environment and behavior so you do not have these issues?


 Living "alone" is actually quite depressing and would also cause anxiety.

Some sadistic psychiatrists actually lock their victims up in an isolation room as punishment; so they will become nice and docile.
The main objective of psychiatry isn't to actually torture their victims, but to make them obedient (similar to the neo-Pavlovian conditioning of the Brave new world Huxley once described).

The drugs make the psychiatric victims numb, which results in either extreme behaviour, for which psychiatry has the always valid solution - more drugs.
Or they look and act barely awake; which is mission accomplished according to a psychiatry that is still performing mind control experiments, like in the not so good old days of the Soviet Union under Stalin and MKULTRA.

----------


## Schifference

> Living "alone" is actually quite depressing and would also cause anxiety.
> 
> Some sadistic psychiatrists actually lock their victims up in an isolation room as punishment; so they will become nice and docile.
> The main objective of psychiatry isn't to actually torture their victims, but to make them obedient (similar to the neo-Pavlovian conditioning of the Brave new world Huxley once described).
> 
> The drugs make the psychiatric victims numb, which results in either extreme behaviour, for which psychiatry has the always valid solution - more drugs.
> Or they look and act barely awake; which is mission accomplished according to a psychiatry that is still performing mind control experiments, like in the not so good old days of the Soviet Union under Stalin and MKULTRA.


I don't think being alone is an issue if you are productively occupied. But you don't have to be alone. You can have a friend, significant other, spouse whatever. Point is with plenty to do and no one else to do it, I think a person would not need pharmaceuticals for depression, anxiety or any other of those issues.

----------


## pcosmar

> I think a person would not need pharmaceuticals for depression, anxiety or any other of those issues.


No one Needs them,, except the Social Engineers and the Share holders of Big Pharma.. and a few handlers just to keep their jobs.

----------


## Firestarter

As psychiatric drugs have no positive effects at all, the adverse effects arent side effects; these are THE effects...
One of the adverse affects of psychiatric drugs, appears to be cancer.
Overall, 30 of the 42 drugs examined (71.4%) showed evidence of carcinogenicity in 38 out of 88 scientific studies.

New generation (atypical) antipsychotics (9 out of 10) showed the highest evidence of carcinogenicity (cancer causing) among psychiatric drugs in this study;
Second anticonvulsants (6 out of 7);
Third benzodiazepines/sedative-hypnotics (7 out of 10);
Fourth antidepressants (7 out of 11);
Fifth and last were stimulants (1 out of 4).

Among antipsychotics haloperidol (haldol), aripiprazole, asenapine, iloperideone, lurasidone, olanzapine, quetiapine, risperidone (risperdal) and ziprasidone all cause cancer.
Of antipsychotics only clozapine isnt associated with carcinogenicity.

Of anticonvulsants, valproate, carbamazepine, gabapentin, pregabalin,  oxcarbazepine and topiramate cause cancer.
Of the examined drugs only lamotrigine doesnt cause cancer.

Among benzodiazepines and sedative-hypnotics the following drugs cause cancer: clonazepam, zolpidem, zaleplon, diazepam, eszopiclone, oxazepam and midazolam.
Older drugs that werent seen to cause cancer: lorazepam, alprazolam and triazolam. 

Among antidepressants the following drugs can cause cancer: mirtazapine, sertraline, paroxetine, citalopram and escitalopram, duloxetine and bupropion.
Drugs not associated with carcinogenicity are fluoxetine (Prozac), venlafaxine, trazodone and imipramine. 
There was no data available on the carcinogenicity  of  lithium.

Of the stimulants, amphetamines only Ritalin (methylphenidate),  thats used to drug children senseless, causes cancer.
Amphetamine salts, modafinil and atomoxetine werent associated  with carcinogenicity. 

Andrea Amerio et al.  _Carcinogenicity of psychotropic drugs: A systematic review of US Food and Drug Administrationrequired preclinical in vivo studies_ (2015): http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/pdf/...04867415582231

----------


## Firestarter

A story on this study was earlier posted by @donnay…

I already knew that most (if not all) psychiatric drugs have withdrawal effects. Ironically these withdrawal effects are than used to show how beneficial the psychiatric drugs are.
Doctors are intentionally being misled so that they don’t report withdrawal effects. Many doctors misdiagnose withdrawal as relapse, and then say: look what happens without the drugs!

In the UK poisoning with antidepressants has risen by 170% since 2000, with over 7 million adults (16% of the adult population) being prescribed an antidepressants in England last year (2016–17).
In the US, almost 8% of the population aged over 12 used antidepressants from 1999 to 2002, rising to almost 13% (37 million) by 2011–2014.
A large percentage of the victims use antidepressants for years.

The following literature review of 14 studies shows that 27% to 86%, averagely 56%, of the psychiatric victims that stopped taking antidepressants suffered from withdrawal effects.
The largest 3 of these studies were online surveys. This makes the conclusions less reliable, as this could have overrepresented “dissatisfied” victims.

Also 10 studies on the severity of the withdrawal effects were reviewed.
Almost half of the psychiatric victims rated their withdrawal effects as severe (the most serious severity rating).
Many of the victims noted that the withdrawal effects lasted for months (or even years).

Typical antidepressant withdrawal reactions include:
Anxiety, agitation, irritability;
Flu-like symptoms;
Insomnia;
Nausea;

Imbalance, dizziness;
Sensory disturbances;
Hyperarousal;
Electric shock-like sensations, brain zaps;

Diarrhoea;
Headaches;
Muscle spasms, tremors;
Hallucinations, confusion;
Malaise;

Sweating;
Mania, hypomania;
Emotional blunting, inability to cry;
Long-term or even permanent impotence.

James Davies et al. – _A systematic review into the incidence, severity and duration of
antidepressant withdrawal effects: Are guidelines evidence-based?_ (2018): http://prescribeddrug.org/wp-content...avies-Read.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

In 2002, research by Dr. Arif Kahn on 71,604 test subjects between 1985 and 2000 was presented that the risk of suicide increases substantially because of being poisoned with the “new” Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor antidepressants (SSRIs) or atypical antipsychotics.
I haven´t found the original “scientific” report.

In the complete population 11 out of 100,000 persons tries suicide.
On “medicine” that number jumps to:
752 in 100,000 on atypical antipsychotics (Zyprexa, Risperdal or Seroquel);
718 if the victim is drugged by SSRI antidepressants (Prozac, Zoloft, Paxil, Luvox or Celexa);

425 for those drugged with nefazodone, mirtazapine, and bupropion for social anxiety disorder;
136 suicides for those drugged for panic disorder – with benzodiazepine and alprazolam;
105 suicides in 100,000 for those treated for obesessive-compulsive disorder with anticonvulsant valproate.

FDA data shows that:
5% of patients who enroll in antipsychotic trials will attempt suicide the following year;
3.7% of those in antidepressant trials will attempt suicide;
1.2% of those in anxiety disorders trials will attempt suicide.

The rise was particularly striking because in most clinical trials “actively suicidal” patients were excluded.
Suicide rates in trials for depression and anxiety disorders, were higher among those who were drugged with the “medicine” than placebo. There´s no information how much....

Khan concludes that probably psychotropics increase the risk of suicide: http://ahrp.org/dr-arif-kahn-analysi...-suicide-risk/
(archived here: http://archive.is/nVA87)

----------


## Firestarter

The following site, shows convincingly that the objective of psychiatry is to torture its victims into submission. See some quotes...


Dr. Edgar H. Schein: 


> ...in order to produce marked change of behavior and or attitude, it is necessary to weaken, undermine, or remove the supports to the old patterns of behavior and the old attitudes… this can be done either by removing the individual physically and preventing any communication with those whom he cares about, or by proving to him that those whom he respects are not worthy of it and, indeed, should be actively mistrusted.
> 
> These same techniques in the service of different goals may be quite acceptable to us…
> I would like to have you think of brainwashing not in terms of politics, ethics, and morals, but in terms of the deliberate changing of human behavior and attitudes by a group of men who have relatively complete control over the environment in which the captive population lives.
> 
> If one wants to produce behavior inconsistent with the person’s standards of conduct,
> 
> first disorganize the group which supports those standards,then undermine his other emotional supports, then put him into a new and ambiguous situation for which the standards are unclearand then put pressure on him.





Dr. Martin Groder, prison psychiatrist, who experimented based on the ideas of Schein on “agitators”, suspected militants, writ-writers, and other troublemakers: 


> The first step, according to the report, is:
> 
> to sever the inmate’s ties with his family by transferring him to some remote prison where they will be unable to visit him.
> There he is put in isolation, deprived of mail and other privileges, until he agrees to participate in Dr. Groder’s Transactional Analysis program...
> 
> During these sessions, on a progressively intensified basis, he is shouted at, his fears played on, his sensitivities ridiculed, and concentrated efforts made to make him feel guilty for real or imagined characteristics or conduct…
> 
> Every effort is made to heighten his suggestibility and weaken his character structure so that his emotional responses and thought-flow will be brought under group and staff control as totally as possible.
> 
> ...


 
Emil Kraepelin: 


> To subjugate the patient, the doctor had first to deprive him of every prop and make him feel absolutely helpless.That is why he had to be taken from his home and his accustomed surroundings and brought under lugubrious and frightful circumstances … to a strange asylum.


 
CIA director Allen Dulles, 1952: 


> Medical Science, particularly in the fields of psychiatry and psychotherapy, has developed a variety of techniques whereby some control can be imposed on the will of an individual. The techniques include neuro-surgery, electric shock, drugs, hypnosis and others.


 
William Sargant: 


> By increasing or prolonging stresses in various ways, or inducing physical debilitation, a more thorough alteration of the person’s thinking processes may be achieved….
> If the stress or the physical debilitation, or both, are carried one stage further, it may happen that patterns of thought and behavior, especially those of recent acquisition, become disrupted. New patterns can then be substituted, or suppressed patterns allowed to reassert themselves; or the subject may begin to think or act in ways that precisely contradict his former ones.
> 
> If a complete sudden collapse can be produced by prolonging or intensifying emotional stress the cortical slate may be wiped clean temporarily of its more recently implanted patterns of behavior, perhaps allowing others to be substituted more easily.


 
It also tries to convince us that these type of techniques have been implemented in cults (like scientology and the Catholic church): https://mikemcclaughry.wordpress.com...hing-programs/
(archived here: http://archive.is/v9fsb)


James V. McConnell has also made some controversial comments on “Behavior Modification”: 


> There is no respectable scientific evidence, to suggest that analytic or eclectic therapies such as drug therapy, electroconvulsive shock, psychosurgery ever cured anyone of anything.
> 
> ...psychoanalysis, rather than helping, probably _retards_ most patients chances of getting out of the hospital.
> 
> Psychoanalysis has endured as long as it has because analysts are ‘nice guys, really good people, who are . . . more interested in understanding people than in ridding them of their problems . . . Psychoanalysis doesn’t really help the patient at all, but it does make the analyst feel good all over, so of course the psychiatrist continues to practice it.
> Behavioral therapy, on the other hand, works because it is based on scientific evidence. You punish or reward patients according to their behavior. The new viewpoint is that if you can’t cure the mind, you can cure the behavior; in fact, maybe the behavior is all there is to cure.
> 
> I believe that the day has come when we can combine sensory deprivation with drugs, hypnosis and astute manipulation of reward and punishment to gain almost absolute control over an individual’s behavior. It should be possible then to achieve a very rapid and highly effective type of positive brainwashing that would allow us to make dramatic changes in a person’s behavior and personality. I foresee the day when we could convert the worst criminal into a decent, respectable citizen in a matter of a few months – or perhaps even less time than that . . .
> 
> We should reshape our society so that we all would be trained from birth to want to do what society wants us to do. We have the techniques now to do it. Only by using them can we hope to maximize human potentiality. Of course, we cannot give up punishment entirely, but we can use it sparingly, intelligently, as a means of shaping people’s behavior rather than as a means of releasing our own aggressive tendencies.


 http://archive.is/Lmjis

----------


## Firestarter

Between 2011 and 2017, the German IQWiG assessed 216 new drugs in Germany. Most of these were approved by the European Medicines Agency for use in Europe.
For 125 of these drugs (58%), there was no evidence of any benefit;
For 35 (16%), the added benefit was too small to be significant;
Only 54 of these 216 drugs (25%) had shown a significant benefit before approval.


Of the 89 drugs with any benefit: 37 (42%) had an added benefit only in sub-groups of the patient population.
So for the overall patient population, the benefit is even less than these numbers suggest.

For psychiatry/neurology there was a benefit in only 1 out of 18 drugs (6%);
For diabetes there was a benefit in 4 out of 24 drugs (17%);


A systematic review of new drugs for over 100 indications approved by the US Food and Drug Administration showed positive efficacy in less than 10% of cases! For cancer drugs this rate was 20%.
The newer genome driven cancer therapies, show a benefit for only a small part of patients with advanced cancer.

Only 2 of the 216 drugs (1%), had a negative impact compared to “standard care”.
For 125, there is simply no data to say one way or the other. This is because the medical trials weren´t performed adequately.

Even though post-marketing studies are promised, only about half were completed on time or within 6 years.

Beate Wieseler et al.* -* _New drugs: where did we go wrong and what can we do better?_ (2019)
https://www.bmj.com/content/366/bmj.l4340

----------


## Firestarter

In April, the US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) approved an electronic device to treat children that have been sentenced to the non-existent Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD).
The Monarch external Trigeminal Nerve Stimulation (eTNS) System is meant for 7 to 12 years old children with ADHD, who arent taking prescription drugs. It is intended to give electroshocks (of a relatively low 9 volt intensity) all through the night, while the kid sleeps.

The device gives the electroshocks through electrodes placed on the forehead of the ADHD victim.


A scientific sham trial of 62 patients with ADHD that were shocked nightly with the Monarch eTNS device for 4 weeks, showed that they became more docile compared to placebo. Their ADHD Rating Scale score decreased from 34.1 to 23.4 compared with 33.7 to 27.5 for placebo.

Commonly reported effects include drowsiness, trouble sleeping, teeth clenching, headache, fatigue and increased appetite.



McCough et al.  _Double-Blind, Sham-Controlled, Pilot Study of Trigeminal Nerve Stimulation for Attention-Deficit/Hyperactivity Disorder_ (2019)
https://escholarship.org/uc/item/6m65g8s8

There is no larger trial than a mere 62 subjects and there is no information on long-term adverse effects. But for the FDA that apparently didnt matter!

In June 2016, a meta-analyse was published on 13 likewise randomised trials, involving a total of 520 participants (that´s still quite small). This concluded that evidence fails to support neurofeedback as an effective treatment for ADHD.
It urged that future trial should focus on implementing protocols, ensuring learning and optimizing clinical relevant transfer. For some reason this 62-person study forgot to check.

One of the authors of this sham trial represents the management team of the device-maker NeuroSigma, Inc. He has been given stock options in the company.

They want to get the same electronic device approved for treating post- traumatic stress disorder (PTSD): https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/b...elp-treat-adhd
(archived here: http://archive.is/kTMqQ)


When I first read about it, I couldnt believe the name Monarch!
According to some conspiracy theorists Project Monarch was/is a subprogram under the notorious MKULTRA brainwashing program of the CIA: https://conspiracy.fandom.com/wiki/Monarch_program


See the following video with psychiatrist Peter Breggin, who expresses his serious doubts not only on the Monarch electrodes, but also on his profession.

----------


## Firestarter

Many ADHD victims are on Ritalin or other drugs for years, despite that their long-term adverse effects aren’t known.

In 2016, a study showed that Ritalin (methylphenidate) changed the brain structure of children after only 4 months. The distribution of white matter, important for learning and coordinating communication between regions of the brain, significantly changed.
A similar trial on adults showed no white matter changes between the Ritalin and placebo groups: https://www.madinamerica.com/2016/08...eloping-brain/


There is evidence that shows that poisoning ADHD kids with drugs doesn´t reduce the “ADHD” symptoms in a longer term than 14 months.

The long-term effects of poisoning children sentenced to the non-existent attention-deficit/hyperactive disorder (ADHD) with hard drugs (like Ritalin) includes reduced growth (height): https://www.madinamerica.com/2017/03...h-suppression/


The official story is that ADHD children are less able to concentrate and focus in school because of a chemical imbalance, “brain disorder”.
If in ADHD children learning is impaired, they would have a lower IQ...

A study shows that in 16 of 20 groups, the ADHD cohort had higher IQs than the control group. In the other 4 groups, the difference in IQ score wasn’t significant (2 points or less).


This suggests that the objective of psychiatric abuse of children is to make the smart children of the lower classes stupid...

Another study reported with big headlines that ADHD children have smaller brains, in another example of pseudoscience.
According to this “scientific” report, 58% of the ADHD youth in this sample had a lower accumbens volume than the control group, while 42% of the ADHD youth had a higher accumbens volume.
Statistically speaking this difference isn’t significant, and when we assume a normal distribution_,_ there would be a 96% overlap between the two groups: https://www.madinamerica.com/2017/04...-enigma-study/


In the early 1990’s, less than 5% of children in the US were sentenced to ADHD.
In 2003 it jumped to 7.3%, then to 9.5% by 2007, more than 11% by 2011, and climbing.
These days a whopping more than 1 in 9 children from ages 4 to 17 are sentenced to ADHD in the US, with 2/3 of them boys.
About 2/3 of the children sentenced to ADHD are poisoned with psychotropic drugs.

In 2017-18, in England (only) 1.5% of boys and 0.35% of the girls between ages 6 and 17 (75,000 children) where poisoned with ADHD medication.

In reality, most young children diagnosed with ADHD do not have a mood disorder. Children are simply not meant to always sit still, pay attention for long periods, or hide their moods the way “socialised” adults do.
Will Stanton elaborates: 


> The education system is predominantly left-brain oriented. It rewards conventionality and discourages out-of-the-box thinking. The tragedy of this kind of model is that not all children are left-brain learners, yet they are treated as such. When these children perform poorly within the academic mould they are often viewed as having a learning impediment. In many cases — and I can verify this from my own experiences in the teaching arena — these children act out and develop behavioural problems. Except they are not ‘problem’ children. They are just operating within a system that does not see them for who they are…


The adverse effects of ADHD drugs include: headache, anxiety, nausea, dizziness, drowsiness, fatigue, insomnia, hallucinations, liver damage, vomiting, abdominal pain, weight loss, itching, impaired appetite, increased risk for type 2 diabetes, and hypotension (low blood pressure).
Low blood pressure can result in serious heart, endocrine and neurological disorders, and deprive the brain and other vital organs of oxygen and nutrients.
Dr. Peter Breggin explains: 


> These drugs damage developing brains. We have a national catastrophe… This is a situation where we have ruined the brains of millions of children. In controlling behavior, antipsychotics act on the frontal lobes of the brain — the same area of the brain targeted by a lobotomy…
> These are lobotomizing drugs. Of course, they will reduce all behavior, including irritability.


The “chemical imbalance” theory that is claimed for all sorts of mental “disorders” has never been scientifically proven.
Brain scan technology has actually disproven the chemical imbalance theory.

Before 1900, ADHD symptoms were claimed to be caused by poor parenting.
In 1902, Sir George Still suggested that behavioural disorders were inherited from parents with psychiatric problems.
Later it was believed that ADHD symptoms were caused by brain damage, and in 1937 it was shown that stimulants (like amphetamines) could reduce the symptoms.

In 1952, a group of tubercular patients became euphoric when given the drug Iproniazid. It was established that this drug raised levels of epinephrine and norepinephrine in the brain.
In 1955, it was simply assumed that depression was caused by low levels of serotonin, a chemical imbalance in the brain (without evidence of course).
Also in 1955, Ritalin was approved for treating ADHD symptoms (supposedly caused by a chemical imbalance).

In 1968, the big pharma-controlled DSM voted the official “hyperkinetic impulse disorder“ into existence (the predecessor of the ADHD label), at the same time that a new drug for this “disorder” was introduced.
In 1980, the name was changed to Attention Deficit Disorder (ADD); in 1994 the name became Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD).
In 1996, the stimulant/amphetamine Adderall was introduced to poison ADHD-victims, and diagnoses once again skyrocketed.

There appears to be a correlation between the rise in ADHD diagnoses and the implementation of the US Elementary and Secondary Education Act known as ‘No Child Left Behind’ (NCLB) that was implemented nationwide in 2002.
The NCLB standardised teaching methods across the US makes the smarter children bored senseless from lack of academic challenge. Bored, discouraged children are known to “act out”.
Schools have also been given financial incentives to “improve” ADHD rates...

A study by the University of Adelaide in Australia found that fish oil reduces ADHD symptoms more than ADHD drugs like Ritalin and Concerta, but without any of the adverse effects.
The behaviour of 130 ADHD children aged 7 to 12 dramatically improved within 3 months of taking fish oil capsules daily. After seven months, the children showed improvements in concentration, reading abilities and vocabulary: http://web.archive.org/web/20190301090829/https://www.theparentingcentre.com.au/images/wakeup-world.com-The_Fiction_of_ADHD_and_the_Chemical_Imbalance_The  ory_of_Mental_Illness.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

The Danish doctor Peter C. Gotzsche, exposes the pharmaceutical industries and their fraudulent behaviour, disregard for human lives and their charade of research and marketing.
In his 2013 book _Deadly Medicines and Organised Crime; How Big Pharma Has Corrupted Healthcare_, Gotzsche argues that big pharma is actively racketeering.

I found the freely viewable chapter 18 from Gotzsche´s controversial 2013 book. It´s about psychiatry.
While the information is good, I found it difficult to read (and this isn´t because I´m not familiar with the topic). Maybe this is because it´s no good to start reading a book in the middle or maybe because English isn´t Gotzsche´s first language.
Here´s my summary of the chapter.


*Rigging medical trials*
An internal Pfizer memorandum shows that a medical trial was rigged deliberately:



> If we were going to have to increase dothiepin dosage from 75 mg to 100 mg, we should do so at 1 week rather than at 2 weeks, which would result in a high drop- out rate on dothiepin due to side effects. By 2 weeks, patients have learnt to live with side effects.


 
*Cipramil/Cipralex fraud*
Before the patent for citalopram expired, Lundbeck patented the active half and called the same drug  Cipralex (Celexa, Lexapro), which it launched in 2002. After the patent for citalopram expired, Cipramil became much cheaper, but the price of Cipralex remained high. In 2009, in Denmark Cipralex cost 19 times as much as Cipramil.
A paper was published in a journal edited by a person who is paid by Lundbeck with the claim that the same drug Cipralex worked faster than Cipramil in some cases. One of the academic authors was Stuart Montgomery, who once concealed that he worked for Pfizer at the same time as he worked for the UK drug regulator that approved Pfizer´s drug sertraline.
Gorman appeared as an expert and said that 80% of the compulsive shoppers had slowed their purchases on Cipralex. Even though such a disorder hasn´t even been invented by the almighty DSM.
While medical doctors were stimulated to poison depressed children with Cipralex, Forest executives for 3 years kept the results of a medical trial secret that didnt show any benefits of Cipralex as a depression treatment for children.


*Weight gain  Zyprexa, Seroquel*
Lilly agreed to pay more than $1.4 billion for illegal marketing for off-label uses of Zyprexa, although its adverse effects are substantial, inducing heart failure, pneumonia, weight gain and diabetes.
In 2006, internal Lilly documents were leaked, which demonstrate that in 1999 Lillys chief scientist, Alan Breier, told employees in 1999 that _weight gain and possible hyperglycemia is a major threat to the long-term success of this critically important molecule_, but Lilly kept the 1999 study secret, which also showed that blood sugar levels in the victims increased steadily for 3 years. Lillys own studies showed that 30% of the patients gained at least 10 kg in weight after only a year on Zyprexa.

AstraZeneca silenced a trial that showed that quetiapine (Seroquel) led to high rates of treatment discontinuation and significant weight increases, while the company at the same time claimed that the drug _helped_ psychotic patients _lose_ weight.
Kit and at least one journal article wrote that quetiapine didnt increase body weight while internal data showed that 18% of the patients had a weight gain of at least 7%.


*GlaxoSmithKline - Paxil*
In 2001, GlaxoSmithKline published a fraudulent scientific report that Paxil (Seroxat, paroxetine) was effective with minimal adverse effects. GlaxoSmithKline lied to its sales force that a trial showed REMARKABLE Efficacy and Safety, while the company in internal documents admitted that the study shows that Paxil wasnt effective at all.
At least 8 children became suicidal on Paxil versus 1 on placebo (a significant difference).
There were 11 serious adverse effects in 93 children posioned with Paxil and 2 among 87 children on placebo (this was also significant).

GlaxoSmithKline, Lilly and Pfizer, routinely added suicide cases to the placebo arm of their trials, although they occured before the patients were randomised to placebo.
In data submitted by GlaxoSmithKline to the FDA in the late 1980s and early 1990s, the company had included suicide attempts from the washout period before the patients were randomised in the results for the placebo arms of trials.

In 2004, a researcher used the full reports of Glaxos trials that were made available as a result of litigation, and he found that Paxil significantly increased suicidal tendencies.
He included 3 trials, among them the unpublished study 377, which showed that Paxil isn´t better than placebo.


*Suicidal from the drugs*
Some of the psychiatric drugs that cause suicides are:
Prozac;
Zoloft;
Cipralex.

Even though his mother Nancy put information on the internet on the suicide of her son Brennan after he was poisoned with Cipralex, but search engines dont find it.

An internal Lilly memo from 1984, shows that the German drug agency described 2 suicides and 16 suicide attempts among only 1427 patients on Prozac (fluoxetine). A Lilly Germany memo listed 9 suicides in 6993 patients on fluoxetine.
This doesn´t add up, when compared to only 5 suicides in FDAs analysis of 52,960 victims on SSRI drugs. This is less than 1 per 10,000 patients, although you would expect 13 per 10,000 victims.

In a 1995 meta-analysis, 5 suicides in 2963 patients on paroxetine were reported (17 per 10,000). This meta-analysis wrongly reported 2 suicides on placebo, which occurred in the washout period.

The UK drug regulator reported 11 suicide attempts in 3455 victims on paroxetine and 1 in 1978 on placebo.


*Higher death rates by psychiatric drugs*
Antipsychotics increase the risk of dying through a variety of causes, including suicide, cardiac arrhythmias, diabetes and weight gains.
The use of psychiatric drugs both off-label and legal is exploding. The use of antipsychotics went up eight-fold between 19931998 and 20052009, and doubled in adults.

In 2007, more than 20 million people were poisoned with Zyprexa (olanzapine).
A meta-analysis shows that victims poisoned with Zyprexa that were diagnosed with Alzheimers disease or dementia had a 3.5% death rate compared to 2.3% on placebo. Thus, for every 100 patients poisoned, there was one additional death on the drug. The true death rate is likely even higher.
If we take one death in a hundred for a reasonable estimate of the deaths caused by Zyprexa, this would mean that 200,000 of the 20 million died because of Zyprexa alone.


Chapter 18 from Gotzsche - _Deadly Medicines and Organised Crime; How Big Pharma Has Corrupted Healthcare_ (2013): http://web.archive.org/web/20150226033136/http://www.radcliffehealth.com/sites/radcliffehealth.com/files/samplechapter/gotzsche_chpt18.pdf


On 13 September 2018, Peter Gotzsche was expelled from the Cochrane Collaboration (both from its Board and as a member) that he co-founded, even though Cochranes hired Counsel had found no evidence of wrong-doing.
Gotzsche claims he was expelled because he objected against Cochrane becoming to positive on our destructive healthcare.

Gotzsche estimates that about 200,000 persons die annually just in the US from side effects or medical errors. Many patients/victims die, because of drugs, the third biggest killer in the world.



> The main reason we take so many drugs is that drug companies don´t sell drugs, they sell lies about drugs. This is what makes drugs so different from anything else in life Virtually everything we know about drugs is what the companies have chosen to tell us and our doctors the reason patients trust their medicine is that they extrapolate the trust they have in their doctors into the medicines they prescribe.
> 
> The patients dont realize that, although their doctors may know a lot about diseases and human physiology and psychology, they know very, very little about drugs that hasnt been carefully concocted and dressed up by the drug industry If you don t think the system is out of control, please email me and explain why drugs are the third leading cause of death If such a hugely lethal epidemic had been caused by a new bacterium or a virus,or even one-hundredth of it, we would have done everything we could to get it under control.

----------


## Firestarter

A scientific looking report among more than 15,000 elderly people (older than 65 years) in England and Wales shows that the rate of antidepressant use has increased with more than 150% in less than 20 years (from 4% at the beginning of the 1990s to 10.7% around the year 2010).
Depression rates in this period decreased slightly, from 7.9% in 1991-1993 (CFAS I) to 6.8% in 2008-2011 (CFAS II), even though antidepressants cause depression.

The number of care home residents taking antidepressants quadrupled in less than 20 years, from 7% to 29%.
Yet the proportion of people in care homes with depression remained about 10%: https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_relea...-nod100319.php
(http://archive.is/XOsMn)

It is obvious that elderly victims are misdiagnosed with depression and that antidepressants are overprescribed.
Most people with case-level depression werent on antidepressants, while most of those on antidepressants did not have depression. Look at the increasing rates of not-depressed elderly poisoned with antidepressants!


Antony Arthur et al.  _Changing prevalence and treatment of depression among older people over two decades_ (2019): https://www.cambridge.org/core/servi...wo_decades.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

In 1975, director of Laboratories of Experimental Neuropsychology at Veterans Administration Hospital in Kansas City Don R. Justesen unwittingly leaked National Security Information, when he published an article in “American Psychologist” on the influence of microwaves. He quoted results of an experiment described to him by Joseph C. Sharp, who was working on Pandora, a secret project of the American Navy.
It has interesting information on the possible health effects of microwaves, but more interesting on experiments on sending voices directly to the brain using microwaves…

Such technology can and is used to drive Targeted Individuals insane…
See some excerpts.



> The impetus for a renaissance of research activity in the United States occurred in the late 1960s because of political events in the Soviet Union. The interpretation of biological data from the so-called Tri-Service studies (see, e.g., Peyton, 1961) had been at variance with the Soviet's interpretation—American rats and dogs apparently did not develop the neurasthenic syndrome, even after intense radiation by microwaves in the laboratory.
> (...)
> One of the American pioneers of microwave research is Allan Frey (see, e.g., Frey, 1961, 1965; Frey & Messenger, 1973), a free-lance biophysicist and engineering psychologist. Frey's major accomplishment was discovery or at least confirmation and dissemination of one of the more intriguing data that link microwaves and behavior. Human beings can "hear" microwave energy. The averaged densities of energy necessary for perception of the hisses, clicks, and pops that seem to occur inside the head are quite small, at least an order of magnitude below the current permissible limit in the United States for continuous exposure to microwaves, which is 10 mW/cm2.
> 
> To "hear" microwave energy, it must first be modulated so that it impinges upon the "listener" as a pulse or a series of pulses of high amplitude. At first spurned by most microwave investigators in the United States, the radio-frequency hearing, or Frey effect, was repeatedly dismissed as an artifact until behavioral sensitivity to low densities of microwave energy was demonstrated in rats in an exquisitely controlled study by Nancy King (see King, Justesen, Si Clarke, 1971). Shortly after completion of the study and its informal dissemination via the invisible college, the skeptics began to appear in appropriately equipped microwave laboratories in the United States with requests fo "listen to the microwaves." A majority was able to "hear" the pulsed microwave energy, thereby belatedly confirming the claims made by Frey for nearly a decade.2
> (...)
> Communication has in fact been demonstrated. A. Guy (Note 1), a skilled telegrapher, arranged for his father, a retired railroad' telegrapher, to operate a key, each closure and opening of which resulted in radiation of a pulse of microwave energy. By directing the radiations at his own head, complex messages via the Continental Morse Code were readily received by Guy. Sharp and Grove (Note 2) found that appropriate modulation of microwave energy can result in direct "wireless" and "receiverless" communication of speech. They recorded by voice on tape each of the single-syllable words for digits between 1 and 10. The electrical sine-wave analo'gs of each word were then processed so that each time a sine wave crossed zero reference in the negative direction, a brief pulse of microwave energy was triggered. By radiating themselves with these "voicemodulated" microwaves, Sharp and Grove were readily able to hear, identify, and distinguish among the 9 words. The sounds heard were not unlike those emitted by persons with artificial larynxes. Communication of more complex words and of sentences was not attempted because the averaged densities of energy required to transmit longer messages would approach the current 10 mW/cm2 limit of safe exposure. The capability of communicating directly with a human being by "receiverless radio" has obvious potentialities both within and without the clinic.
> (...)
> What these scientists have discovered is that the central nervous system is a biological amplifier whose output as manifested in behavior provides a highly sensitive litmus of reactivity to electromagnetic energy. This sensitivity, particularly the demonstration of the Frey effect, will inevitably give rise to the question, Are there substantive implications here for paranormal phenomena, especially from the vantage of the Soviet scientist for whom ESP means "electrosensory" (not extrasensory) perception?
> ...


 https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3V8...4O&hl=en&pli=1


An overview on sending sounds into a brain by radio signals (RF hearing) by Motorola (a manufacturer of cell phones) - Auditory Perception of RF Pulses: http://www.stopthecrime.net/Human%20...on%20FINAL.pdf

The following inventions can be used to send sound to your brain (they require a quiet surrounding):
US patent 3647970 (1972): http://www.google.com/patents/US3647970
US patent 4877027 (1989): http://www.google.com/patents/US4877027
US patent 4858612 (1989): http://www.google.com/patents/US4858612
US patent 6052336 (2000): http://www.google.com/patents/US6052336
US Patent 6587729 (2003): http://www.google.com/patents/US6587729

----------


## Firestarter

The following documentary from 2008 (?), rips the mask off the $330 billion psychiatric industry that does more harm than good – _Making A Killing – The Untold Story Of Psychotropic Drugs_.

It shows how big pharma has pushed internet surveys that advise about half of the people taking them to seek help from a psychiatrist because they might suffer from a mental disorder.
Of course psychiatrists have been trained to “label” anybody with some sort of mental disorder. Whether you’re shy (SAD “Social Anxiety Disorder”), tired, happy, depressed or full of life; there’s a disease invented for each of those moods for which supposed “miracle pills” have been marketed that the doctors will prescribe.

After being poisoned with psychiatric drugs, people go through life in an altered mental state, suffering adverse side effects that in many cases are worse than the condition they have been prescribed for.
These drugs now kill an estimated 42,000 people every year, with the death count rising…

It contains more than 175 interviews (which reminds of the interviews with “175” (former) staff of UHS that I’ve posted about in this thread) with lawyers, mental health experts, the families of victims and the survivors themselves.
Maybe I’ve already heard too many of these horrible stories, but I don’t even find the statements of the family of the suicide victims “shocking” anymore…



https://www.bitchute.com/video/K7y0OSBAyCsv/

----------


## Firestarter

In the UK, “scientists” have proposed the latest in population control. Poisoning the population with the psychiatric drug lithium through tap water (lithium of course causes mental health problems and increases the suicide rate...).

According to Anjum Memon: 


> In these unprecedented times of COVID-19 pandemic and the consequent increase in the incidence of mental health conditions, accessing ways to improve community mental health and reduce the incidence of anxiety, depression and suicide is ever more important.


 https://futurism.com/neoscope/adding...ive-drug-water





> Lithium blocks the functioning of the nervous system to result in a drowsy, lethargic and slowed up (zombielike) feeling. On the short term this stops the exited, manic state in manic-depressed people, but on the long term there’s only adverse effects (like all psychiatric drugs). Lithium causes permanent memory and mental dysfunction (dementia), depression, a decline in neurological function and quality of life. Long-term lithium exposure also causes severe kidney failure. Withdrawal from Lithium can cause manic-like episodes and psychosis.

----------


## Firestarter

> In science fiction, the pinnacle of human evolution is a brain that connects directly to a computer.
> The US Department of Defense has started the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) to explore the possibilities of brain implants for psychiatric warfare purposes.
> In short these implants both monitor brain signals and electrocute the brain.


You will think twice about talking or posting politically incorrect opinions, with a microchip in your brain to cure you of "mental disorders" through electroshocks.

ATAI Life Sciences, backed by the freedom-hating CIA asset billionaire Peter Thiel, specialises in experimental treatment of mental disorders with psychedelic drugs.
ATAI has bought a majority stake in Psyber that is working on melding the mind with machines for psychiatric treatment. In the best imaginable imitation of the neo-Pavlovian conditioning of Brave New World, the developed therapies include electroshocks to cure somebody of "bad" behaviour...

Elon Musk-backed Neuralink is one of Psyber’s main competitors in the race to install chips into the human brain to control the population. Recently Neuralink released a video of a monkey wirelessly playing Pong through an implanted chip in its brain : https://gizmodo.com/peter-thiel-back...f-b-1846654014

----------


## Firestarter

It must be the wet dream of these eugenics psychopaths to have sadistic psychiatrists sentence promising poor kids to ADHD, drug them senseless with amphetamines (ritalin)... and there you have the proof that the low classes are "inferior" to the elite.

Wouldn't you want to know that our modern day "Brave new world" psychiatry was founded on the principles of the eugenics movement, in a nice collaboration between the German Nazis and the Anglo-American allied "heroes"?!?


In the 1860s, British capital got John D. Rockefeller started in the oil business.
The Rockefeller Foundation funded "psychiatric genetics" in the occupied German republic. This combination of psychiatry with the concepts of eugenics was developed in London's Galton Laboratory and its offshoot Eugenics Societies in England and America.

The Rockefeller Foundation created and directed the Kaiser Wilhelm Institute for Psychiatry in Munich (before Rockefeller funding it was called the Kraepelin Institute), and the Kaiser Wilhelm Institute for Anthropology, Eugenics, and Human Heredity. Rockefellers' chief in both Kaiser Wilhelm Institutes was the Swiss fascist psychiatrist Ernst Rudin, assisted by Rockefeller functionaries Otmar Freiherr von Verschuer and Franz J. Kallmann.

The Kraepelin institute had initially been founded with 11 million marks, from Gustav Krupp von Bohlen und Halbach (head of the Krupp steel and arms family) and James Loeb (Paul Warburg's brother-in-law), an expatriate American of the Kuhn-Loeb banking family, who mobilised his Jewish-American friends to support the institute.
Loeb's in-laws, the Warburgs who owned the Kuhn Loeb bank, were the banking partners of William Rockefeller (president of Standard Oil of New York, later Mobil, and founder of National City Bank, later Citibank). Together they set up the Harriman family in business, with capital from the British royal family's personal banker Sir Ernst Cassell. The Rockefeller, Warburg, and Harriman families, together with British Crown agencies, sponsored much of the eugenics enterprise described here.

In 1911, John D.'s brother, William Rockefeller, employed the high-ranking British secret intelligence service officer Claude Dansey.
Dansey personally got his loyal American follower, Gen. Marlborough Churchill (a distant relative of Britain's Winston Churchill), appointed as director of U.S. military intelligence. After World War I, General Churchill headed the New York-based "Black Chamber'' espionage group. Marlborough Churchill also launched the medical research organisation, Macy Foundation, for the Rockefellers and British intelligence.

In 1932, the British-led eugenics movement selected the Rockefellers' Dr. Ernst Rudin as president of the worldwide Eugenics Federation. At the time the eugenics movement called for killing and sterilisation of people whose heredity made them a public burden.
Hitler selected Rudin as head of the Racial Hygiene Society in Nazi Germany. Rudin and his staff were part of the Task Force of Heredity Experts, chaired by SS chief Heinrich Himmler, that designed the sterilisation law. It was adopted in July 1933, and printed in the September 1933 "Eugenical News" (in the USA), described as an American model law.
The Rockefeller group drew up other race laws, based, like the German sterilisation law, on existing statutes from the Commonwealth of Virginia.

Eugenics psychiatrist Franz J. Kallmann, protegé of Ernst Rudin, in 1935 argued for the sterilisation of schizophrenics along with "even the apparently healthy relatives" of these schizophrenics, to eliminate all the "defective germ plasm".
Kallmann was however forced to leave Nazi Germany, as he was "half-Jewish''. Without missing a step, Kallmann emigrated to the US to become director of research in the New York State Psychiatric Institute, attached to Columbia University in Manhattan. The Scottish Rite's Dr. Lewis freemason was director of the institute.

While Dr. Josef Mengele got some bad press, his high-level Rockefeller boss, Otmar Verschuer, could continue his "scientific research" with the help of the Bureau of Human Heredity. In 1947, the Bureau of Human Heredity moved from London to Copenhagen (Denmark), where Verschuer continued his "research" .
Dr. Kallmann helped save Verschuer by testifying at his denazification proceedings. Kallmann, a director of the American Eugenics Society, became an icon at the New York State Psychiatric Institute.

In 1944, Montagu Norman who as governor of the Bank of England had helped finance Nazi Germany, began the British National Association for Mental Health. In 1948, the National Association for Mental Health organised an International Congress on Mental Health in London. At this congress, the World Federation for Mental Health was formed, Montagu's wife, Lady Norman, was named to its executive board. Norman picked the chief of the British military's psychological warfare department, Tavistock Institute chief Brig. Gen. Dr. John Rawlings Rees, as president of this World Federation.
At the same time, a New York agent of Montagu Norman named Clarence G. Michalis as chairman of the board of the Josiah Macy, Jr. Foundation that had been founded by Marlborough Churchill. The Macy foundation would finance much of the dope dealing and other subversive activities of the World Federation and Tavistock in the US (including for MK-Ultra).

In 1961, during MK-Ultra, the NIMH, led by freemason Robert Felix, had created a 150-member elite group, American College of Neuropsychopharmacology, with many important MK-Ultra participants.
In 1967, an inner group of this college, the Study Group for the Effects of Psychotropic Drugs on Normal Humans, held a conference to outline the desired course for the United States to the year 2000, which 


> concluded that the present breadth of drug use may be almost trivial when we compare it to the possible numbers of chemical substances that will be available for the control of selective aspects of man's life in the year 2000...
> The American culture ... [is] moving toward a 'sensate society.'...
> A greater emphasis is being placed on sensory experience and less upon rational or work-oriented philosophies. Such a philosophical view, coupled with the means to separate sexual behavior from reproduction or disease, will undoubtedly enhance sexual freedom...
> It seems ... obvious that the youth of today are no longer afraid of either drugs or sex.



Anton Chaitkin - _British Psychiatry: From Eugenics to Assassination_: https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1...m_eugenics.pdf

----------


## Firestarter

Mental health care sounds soo much better than torturing innocent people into submission! Don't you agree?

In 1971, the Behavior Research Institute was founded by Matthew Israel in Providence, Rhode Island and in 1976 he opened new centres in Massachusetts and California..
The Behavior Research Institute specialised (and still does) in torturing the "special needs" residents.

In 1981, the first resident died at the institute and an investigation was started that revealed countless acts of abuse against the residents, both physical and psychological torture. Residents were humiliated, beaten, restrained, and denied food. After the investigation, the institute was banned from torturing and withholding food for punishment.
So far, 6 residents have died of preventable causes since 1971.
In 1994, the Institute changed its name to the Judge Rotenberg Educational Center in honour of the judge who helped to keep the torture program running.

The Rotenberg Center states that the GED shocking device is only used as a “_last resort to prevent violent or self-injurious behavior when positive behavioral support had failed_”.
Torturing "special need" kids, to prevent the children from hurting themselves?!?

In 2006, it was reported that the GED device was regularly used for:
Failing to be neat;
Wrapping one’s foot around the leg of a chair;
Stopping work for more than 10 seconds;
Closing one’s eyes for more than 5 seconds;

Using the bathroom without permission;
Urinating on oneself after being refused the right to use the bathroom;
Screaming while being shocked;
Trying to remove the GED.

To top it all, recently a court ruled that the Center can continue torturing special needs kids.

In another strange twist, Matthew Israel set up an entire Wizard Of Oz theme at the facility. MK-ULTRA victims have complained about Wizard Of Oz themes in mind control programming, which often used electric shocks.



Is it just another "coincidence" that in the film Return To Oz, Dorothy is hooked up to an electrical shock device: http://www.renegadetribune.com/jewis...eeds-children/
(https://archive.is/69HeJ)

----------


## acptulsa

> In 1971, the Behavior Research Institute was founded by Matthew Israel in Providence, Rhode Island and in 1976 he opened new centres in Massachusetts and California...
> 
> In 1994, the Institute changed its name to the Judge Rotenberg Educational Center in honour of the judge who helped to keep the torture program running.


Better they should have named their kennel after Pavlov.

----------


## Firestarter

> Better they should have named their kennel after Pavlov.


Or maybe Aldous Huxley, who in Brave New World wrote about neo-Pavlovian conditioning?

And who was involved in the MKULTRA that serves as a blueprint for modern-day psychiatry...

----------


## Firestarter

Thomas Szasz is one of those notorious psychiatrists that has actually talked about the horrors of modern-day psychiatry...
In the following clip Szasz explains that (most of) so-called "mental disorders" aren't diseases at all (only 4 minutes).

----------


## Firestarter

It seems that these days you can be declared insane for just about anything, whether you're happy, sad, energetic, tired, extrovert, everything could be labelled a "mental disorder". But in the 2020s, when you "come out" to claim that you're trapped in the body of the wrong gender, you should be praised for your courage...
All in all this shows that psychiatric diagnoses have more to do with politrics than health care.


In the (not so) good old days, African American slaves were diagnosed with Drapetomania (drapetes, runaway slave, and mania, meaning crazy) if they had the “uncontrollable urge” to run away from their “masters”. The “treatment” was “whipping the devil out of them”.
Other slaves were declared to suffer from Dyasethesia Aethiopis (laziness and impaired sensation) if they didn't work hard enough.

In March of this year, the almighty DSM panel voted the new Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders into existence to make it even easier to torture psychiatric victims. Pyschiatrists use the DSM to label "disorders" whenever requested, resulting in prescribing drugs that do more harm than good.
In this update of the DSM, new additions to the "disorders" include excessive grief and racism. There are certainly examples when excessive grieving can be a mental disease, but how to decide when this is the case when there is no objective "chemical imbalance"?

This update of the DSM, also includes expanded guidelines for Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD). No doubt this will result in even more kids getting drugged senseless with amphetamine-like narcotics.
In 1994, the DSM-IV introduced the non-existent mental disorder ADHD, which has made children acting like.. children a mental disorder. In 2014, The rate of ADHD in the US had already tripled to a ridiculous 11% (with no end in sight!).

Psychiatric disorders are also used to medically kidnap children. After a school teacher or social worker recommends a psychiatric evaluation, and the parents disagree to have their child drugged senseless... the parents are then charged with "neglect" and their children are [s]stolen[/s] taken to be put in the "care" of the State. 
The DSM diagnoses are also used for medical kidnapping of adults, if they disagree to the label given to them by (insane) psychiatrists. In 2018, about 1.3 million adults were forcibly treated for mental disorders that had over $50 billion of their assets "confined" after a judge declared them “mentally incompetent” (guilty without proof?): https://healthimpactnews.com/2022/up...ed-with-drugs/

----------


## Firestarter

In November 2021, Dr. Melvin Bruchet and his friend Dr. Daniel Nagase, filed criminal charges against government officials in British Columbia (Canada) over the lockdowns, vaccine mandates, and vaccine passports. The complaint included reference to a dramatic rise in stillbirth deaths at a Vancouver hospital that was probably caused by the COVID “vaccines”.

In December 2021, the Canadian authorities sent 3 RCMP squad cars and 6 RCMP officers to the elderly Dr. Melvin Bruchet (in his early 80s) and hauled him off in handcuffs for a “psych evaluation”. No surprise, the "respected" psychiatrists declared him insane so he could be locked up against his will and treated for being a horrible thoughtcriminal.

Dr. Nagase tried to get his friend out of the gulags. Nagase thought they had drugged Bruchet senseless as he was slurring his words, a common effect of anti-psychotic drugs.

They say that the MKULTRA program was stopped, but it is an open secret in that program (that has served as the blueprint for "modern" psychiatry) dissidents were publicly exposed as having “mental illnesses” and drugged (so they would act strange) to discredit them: https://rairfoundation.com/soviet-ca...oms-interview/

----------


## Firestarter

I don't know why, but I had my doubts about COVID denialist, lockdown sceptic, antivaxxer Andrew Kaufman, who denies that viruses exist that cause disease.
When I learned he is a psychiatrist that was almost enough to convince me that he's a "shill"...

Then I found the following interview with Kaufman by Thomas Cowan, and thought maybe he is "for real" after all.
Kaufman gives some honest criticism of psychiatry, which is arguably more his expertise than infectious diseases.


See the following video and 2 quotes of things he said:



> Well I started just questioning it and didn’t wanna participate and then at some point I refused to do it. And I’ve gone through that kind of evolution where many times over as I found injustices with psychiatric medications. You know at first I was forced to prescribe them as a trainee because that was the standard of care. And then all my subsequent clinical work, that was the main function of a psychiatrist. But as I uncovered that, first, I saw the medicines were not helpful. And then I started realizing that they were harmful. And this was when I scrutinized the research literature and then compared it with my own experiences I started seeing that there was consistency here and those respects but that’s not what the main authorities of medicine would be saying about it but that’s what was in the actual research finding.
> (...)
> 
> I wanna look at objective outcome measures. So in other words, like something tangible that’s improved in a person’s life. Like if they’re depressed and they can’ function, they can’t shop or grocery so take care of their kids or go to work, well I wanna see them resume doing those things. If they have a horrible conflict in their important relationships in their life, I wanna see that relationship improved. Right? All of those aspects and that’s not what I’m seeing at all. Surely with antidepressants I never saw that. I don’t want to give the impression that no psychiatric drugs ever work in any person… There are some very limited examples but they’re rare and they’re probably overused and overgeneralized. But with antidepressants no, I’ve never seen one person have a true benefit from an antidepressant.



https://www.weblyf.com/2020/09/dr-an...nd-depression/

----------

